# NF's 1st Official SSBB Tournament - Starts tomorrow. Brackets have been sent!!!



## TenshiOni (Sep 18, 2007)

For those that don't keep track with the Dojo updates, Wi-Fi has been confirmed for Super Smash Brothers Brawl for the Wii. 

Read about what we know so far here: 

So, I ask you all: 

How can we NOT utilize this subforum and not make a tournament in honor of this awesome confirmation??

*When:* *Nothing is official yet*. Most likely some time in mid-April to early May.

And I apologize to the Europeans and Aussies who won't have this game for a few months after the Americans. But then again, if what Sakurai says is true, the connection might not even be that good for American vs Euro battles.

Start posting here and state something along the lines of "Count me in" or "I'm up for it" if you want to participate. 

Note: DO NOT SIGN UP EARLY IF YOU ARE UNSURE YOU WON'T GET THE GAME IN TIME.
*
List so far: *
1. TenshiOni
2. Linkaro 2.0
3. -Bakkun-
4. Yoshitsune
5. Red_Ghost
6. Shiro Amada
7. "'White Chase'' Smoker
8. Grevane
9. Twilit
10. Chemistry
11. Banshi
12. Gon
13. Saitenzoji
14. Nexas
15. Mario
16. "Shion"
17. Shirker
18. Violent-nin
19. 2Shea
20. Vyse
21. poe4
22. smashbroforlife
23. Kiba Inuzuka
24. ZeroBelow
25. volken330
26. Mishudo
27. k-deps
28. Hollow Uchiha
29. Xell
30. icy_tony
31. ~Kaio-Cam~
32. Taellon
33. Omolara
34. dragonbattousai
35. Nytorious
36. apo11o
37. Sairou
38. gixa786
39. Cookies
40. deathofevangelion
41. Konan_sama
42. Roy Mustang
43. ~Light~
44. QBnoYouko
45. BlackSmoke
46. CodyCauterized
47. Reznor
48. Ritzbitz8
49. The Original
50. Akuma
51. Minzara
52. Noah
53. dragonbattousai
54. The Lazy Shadow
55. Reonhato
56. Gaara of the Sand
57. Countach
57. Nightmare
58. Goofy Titan
59. Espada#4
60. Dietsunkist
61. Lee1993
62. Colonello
63. The Faint Smile
64. -CALAMITY-
65. Cipher
66. Champloon
67. Skeets
68. Mek Blaze
69. Uchiha, Madara
70. orochimarusama21
71. Darkhope
72. Kewlmyc
73. whamslam3
74. Cosmo_
75. Drizzt 'Do Urden
76. Ryoshi
77. Dave
78. sasori puppet-05
79. Sena Kobayakawa
80. I Я Reckless!
81. ExoSkel
82. E
83. nmaster64
84. Donkey Show
85. Spencer_Gator
86. Blind Itachi
87. Lord Genome
88. Kai
89. willtheshadow
90. Roy
91. BrandonHeat
92. Kitsune


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!   AM I IN?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 18, 2007)

YOU'RE IN!!!

Also, I'm taking suggestions as to how you guys want the tournament handled. And by that I mean...Items? Stock + Time Limit? How many stocks? Of the thus far shown stages, which ones should be allowed? Single Elimination tournament? Double elimination?


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 18, 2007)

In the vg club, we play 2 stocks, sometime 3, 2 min. (or 3), no item, Final Destination.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 18, 2007)

Myself, I was thinking: 

3 or 4 stocks 
8 minute time limit (more than enough time)
Best of 3 matches
No Items
Stages with no hazards to the player only

But I'm totally up for changing that if the majority wants items or every stage, for instance.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2007)

..... well there goes my plans / thread I had planed for the tounry ( still in my notepad)


I will join up, also there still releasing Wi fi modes over the course of this week.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice of u to join.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 18, 2007)

We talked in the official thread but we can move the discussion here. 

When you get out of class Ssj3_Goku, feel free to post your thoughts, ideas, and plans. If you really want, I could totally transfer the 1st post to you.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2007)

TO like I said in the other thread I'm willing to help you out with this tourny or however we plan it. I'm going ot be busy for the rest of the day but we got time. Lets just get people signing up for it at least.

First post would be cool. Also we still know little about the online yet, which is why I'm waiting till the end of the week to post full details. WE know its going to be 4 player online , so sign ups should be a first.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 18, 2007)

To be honest, I highly doubt they will release more info about wifi this week, and if so, it won't be the 100% full amount of info we'll know by launch.

I'm in too~~~

edit: we also need to look at the stages and calculate the fairness in playing in them. Ie, a FD-style stage > Fourside-style stage

I wanna help make graphics


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 18, 2007)

um...what is there to ban....beside items.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 18, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> um...what is there to ban....beside items.



In pro tourneys or the usual melee tourneys, certain stages are banned for being too broken against certain characters...


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 18, 2007)

This winter? You mean we only get two month to get accustomed to everything? Also, a lot of people might be going places for the holidays and New Years and might not have time for it.


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 18, 2007)

Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 18, 2007)

Grevane said:


> This winter? You mean we only get two month to get accustomed to everything? Also, a lot of people might be going places for the holidays and New Years and might not have time for it.


I was thinking a month actually but if a ton of people are against this then I have no problem postponing this at all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> To be honest, I highly doubt they will release more info about wifi this week, and if so, it won't be the 100% full amount of info we'll know by launch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rumor going around is the fact they will show more info about online this week and during this smash brothers event Nintendo is holding.

the tournament will be splint into three different sections / scenarios. Depends on how many  people we get but some people like playing with items, some do not. Plus it will have other rules , etc .


Certain divisions and titles will be announced.


ALSO IT IS VERY important that everyone who is joining give your Wii friend code to all that is joining and have them give yours. This way we can keep ranks etc.



Ya I have a little break before my next class, so I wanted to post this.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 18, 2007)

Write me down.

Is the tournament going to have 4 people going at it at once? That'll be awesome.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 18, 2007)

We could simply take a vote to see who wants to play with items/certain stages, if you want. 

Of course, after the game is released, that is. 

Edit: I was thinking 1-on-1's, myself. But like I said, it's up to the majority. Or we could simply make another tournament for free-for-alls.


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm up. 3 stock w/ 4-5 min seems good.i'll play w/ or w/o items


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess I'm in if I can make it then. Don't expect too much from me if I only get 2 days of practice before hand.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2007)

Well honestly I been to tournaments a lot for smash brothers melee and opinions are greatly appreciated but we do not want to get too strayed off.

There will be one on one's but there will be free for all and a Team based tournament. If we only have enough people for one section then we will do one section at a time.

Items will be off, because they where never on in tournament's  that I seen / played. However it gets more intense with items on but having a tournament with items in a new smash game that no one played yet is unfair until everyone gets used to the game.



Stages however can be random ( its fair) or we can have a poll, but to be on the fair side I think it should be random.

TO , can you put everyone's Wii friend code by there name?  That should be a requirement.

also yoshitune I Will be pming you sometime soon about certain graphics / charts I had in mind, if you do not mind that is.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

Sign me the fuck up.

Edit: I think I'll be in Arizona in January. Seeing my buddies.

I'm leaving on the 26th/27th/28th, And I'll be getting back around January 6th.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 18, 2007)

I was thinking about this... but if there are going to be no items, then count me out. SSB games just aren't the same without items, IMO. The randomness factor of them is one of the things that makes the games so fun to me. Without them, it's just too borring and isn't SSB to me.

From my perspective, it's just needlessly taking out a great aspect of the game. Unless someone can explain to me why taking them out is a good idea, other than "OMG, WE JUST WANT TO SEE YOUR SKILL WITH THE CHARACTER, NOT WITH THE ITEMS!" logic (I'd play in this tournament to first and formost have fun; not to get super ultra competive. Fun comes first, competiveness comes second. At least for me. Don't understand why people feel the need to make the tournaments as dull as possible and strip down SSB games to your basic fighter game and nothing more.)

Sorry, I just want a fun tournament, not a "Hmm, let's see how much we can strip the game, and how much more borring and unfun can we make it because of that" type tournament.


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Items will be off, because they where never on in tournament's  that I seen / played.


So what? Why's this have to be a replication of the official tournaments? I dislike this rule in official tournaments for the reasons I've stated above. Why must we replicate them on this? Why can't we just do what we want to do? 



> However it gets more intense with items on but having a tournament with items in a new smash game that no one played yet is unfair until everyone gets used to the game.


That just makes it all the more fun, IMO. The risk and excitement of not knowing what does what or what could happen just adds to the fun of the game.

Plus, under that logic, shouldn't the whole tournament be postpoed ? You know, so people can get used to the characters themselves, and their moves, and such? Why must people get used to items and it's unfair for them if their not, but the same is not so for the characters themselves? Not getting the logic there.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wait till official tourney rules come out if you wanna really damn specific.

Melee tourney rules are usually

4 stock
8 minute time limit
Items off(obviously)
2 out of 3, Finals are 3/5 or more.

I suggest single elimination, since double elimination will amount to a ridiculous amount of matches, which will lead to massive waiting. With single elimination, we don't have to worry about the availability of the players too much.

Neutral stages are non-hazardous stages. Counter pick stages are usually pretty obscure, but do not have random hazards(Pokefloats, Mute City, to name a few). I also suggest you just keep it simple by allowing only a few maps. With the game being new, exact ruling on counter picks can't exactly be determined yet.



@Recreation: When there's money on the line, per say, $100, you don't really want a bomb-om spawning right in front of your forward smash >_>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2007)

I did not say when the tourney was or anything. TO wants it in Janurary , however I was waiting till more information came out about the game, etc.  To be honest I was thinking of holding it a month or so after release so that people can get used to there favorite characters etc.


Plus the basics have not yet to be set in stone. Plus yes I would love to treat this as an official tournament and I did say there will be three different types. 1 on 1, team ,  and free for all. Items will be off for sure on the 1 on 1 battles, the others not sure atm.


Its going to be a tournament that should satifiy everyone on NF. Suggestions are welcome thats for sure.


----------



## Banshi (Sep 18, 2007)

There can just be tournaments with items off and then tournaments with items on and everybody will be happy. Its simple

sign me up. january sounds fine


----------



## Shiron (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, I just have never liked that rule is all, which is what caused that post.

I mean, the reason I don't like it, is that it seems to be something only done with SSB games (that could be because I don't get into competitive gaming much though). Why aren't Pokemon tournaments done like this, for instance? In other words, having a bare-bone tournament that tests trainer's abillity to train a Pokemon without actually doing anything to change it. Or, in other words...
-No IV Breeding.
-No Egg Moves
-No TMs/HMs.
-No Move tutor moves.
-Move relearner being usable if necessary, but the level one moves that are only obtainable through him are off-limts.
-No hold items.

That would be a tournament that would be testing your skills with Pokemon to the highest extent. But yet, such tournaments are non-existant. It's only SSB that seems to take it to that level to me, which is why it annoys me.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 18, 2007)

Can you put me in as maybe? Or on hold? Thanks.


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll join. I've already had a Wii for seven months and SSB:Brawl pre-ordered. Let's just hope it doesn't get pushed back again.

As for the tournament rules, I don't care...As long as it's fun! I'll leave that to you guys.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 18, 2007)

Sign me up.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

Are there any rules on more than one person using the same character?

Better not be


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 18, 2007)

Recreation said:


> Yeah, I just have never liked that rule is all, which is what caused that post.
> 
> I mean, the reason I don't like it, is that it seems to be something only done with SSB games (that could be because I don't get into competitive gaming much though). Why aren't Pokemon tournaments done like this, for instance? In other words, having a bare-bone tournament that tests trainer's abillity to train a Pokemon without actually doing anything to change it. Or, in other words...
> -No IV Breeding.
> ...



Because Pokemon tests your skills at breeding and creating the best Pokemon using all the resources you have, whether it be IVs, items, or move combos.

Fighting games test your skills at beating people up. In the case of SSB games, KOing the person off the field with all your skills. Stages that are flat and have no interaction make it more serious because all you have is your skill - you can't hide behind a crate, a barrel, or a bumper. It's simply you and your skill vs. your opponent and his/her skill.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 18, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Fighting games test your skills at beating people up.


Indeed. And the use of items is another way to do this. What's the difference between having Marth attack someone with his sword and Jigglypuff doing the same with the beam-sword? Why would one be considered valid, but the other not, simply because one is a part of the character and the other is something that would have to be grabbed during the fight.



> In the case of SSB games, KOing the person off the field with all your skills.


Yet again, using items is another way to do this. 

Plus, items add a wild-card factor into it. Anyone can get to them; it's all a matter of your position when they drop compared to the positon of everyone else. They're something available for all players to use to try and beat the opponent with.



> Stages that are flat and have no interaction make it more serious because all you have is your skill - you can't hide behind a crate, a barrel, or a bumper. It's simply you and your skill vs. your opponent and his/her skill.


But why? What's wrong with a wild-card being thrown in there? The items can turn the tide in favor of either person and can totally change the outcome of the match.

They thus make the match way more unpredictable. And thus make it more fun. And what's wrong with that?

Why must the tournaments just be all skill of the player, with no luck or wildcard factors? If that's the case, moves like Metronome, Fire Fang, Ice Fang, Thunder Fang, Hypnosis, ect. should all be banned from the Pokemon metagame due to them having luck factors. But yet, they're not and totally acceptable in Pokemon competitive battling.

So why the difference in Brawl? You can rely on luck if you want in Pokemon (Metronome is nothing but pure luck, but yet it's allowed in most cases; it's the whole achillies heal of the skill argument), but not in SSB games? I just don't get it.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

I say make two separate tourneys to suit everyone's pleasures.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 18, 2007)

Recreation said:


> So why the difference in Brawl? You can rely on luck if you want in Pokemon (Metronome is nothing but pure luck, but yet it's allowed in most cases; it's the whole achillies heal of the skill argument), but not in SSB games? I just don't get it.



Pokemon games =/= SSB games

Pokemon games are all about luck and that's about it. There is a slight strategy in building your team as diverse enough to be able to stand up to any team, but in the end, luck plays a huge role.

You can say the same thing about SSB games. You won't always land a hit, or your opponent won't always land where you want him to land, or roll to the left etc., but if you know how to control your character and you can outwit your opponent, you'll win. Some characters won't win against others most of the time. Most often a good Marth will always beat up a good Mewtwo, just like a good Tyranitar will almost always beat up a good Dunsparce.

But again Pokemon battles consist of 6 different Pokemon. You can switch them out when you think it's best for you. SSB games all depend on your skill with one character and your knowledge of your opponent's character's capabilities.

Let's move on ~~


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2007)

_*_ said:


> I say make two separate tourneys to suit everyone's pleasures.





I'm making three  and only 1 on 1 for sure will not have items. I'm making this fair and not cheap at the same time


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2007)

Im in....

Fox will be your downfall!!!!!


----------



## Jazz (Sep 19, 2007)

I am so in.  DK WILL REIGN


----------



## Banshi (Sep 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I'm making three  and only 1 on 1 for sure will not have items. I'm making this fair and not cheap at the same time


So there's gonna be 3 seperate tourny's? whats wrong with adding 1v1 with items? Its not like its the same tourny, and everyone would be satisfied


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 19, 2007)

_*_, Chemistry, Banshi, Gon, Saitenzoji, Nexas, Leorio, and "Shion"

You're all in.

And _*_, if you definitely plan to participate, we can easily push that date back. Remember peeps, I want this tournament to be good for the majority. And by majority, I mean like 95% of us.

Let's say the game comes out and even the people who got it December 3rd feel 1 month isn't enough practice, we'll postpone it in that case too.

Don't let that January 3rd thing put you off...I just thought of it because I know most people would still be on Winter Vacation from school and because it's one month post-release. Doesn't have to be that day at all.

---

And I think we should just have another EVERYTHING-tournament (including items and all stages) for people who love to play Smash like Recreation.

Remember guys, it's not like this is the sole tournament for Smash and that we can't have another one for like a month or something.

This is just a discussion thread for the first tournament I personally want to throw. Feel free to make your own tournaments or discuss with me another tournament with different rules.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 19, 2007)

Dude, I'm so in this. You all seem like great players, it'd be quite the challege.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 19, 2007)

TO, maybe you should edit the OP to include a list of people who want:

1.) Items/*No Items*
2.) *Stock*/Time/Time+Stock
3.) Teams/Free-for-all/*1v1*
4.) Final Smash/*No Final Smash* (somehow I think this one might be an issue if it's not included in items)

...and such other factors in the OP before the thread gets too big and we can't keep track. Kind of like: 

1.) Factor (# of people who voted for it)
2.) Factor (# of people who voted for it)
3.) Factor (# of people who voted for it)

Of course this list will probably grow when factors come into play that weren't in Melee and it might make it even more confusing, but at least we'll have a general opinion of what the majority wants.

**Bolded=Has My Vote**


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> _*_, Chemistry, Banshi, Gon, Saitenzoji, Nexas, Leorio, and "Shion"
> 
> You're all in.
> 
> ...



I believe the third is plenty ad long as no items are involved


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2007)

Sign me up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok well I'm dropping out of this, I will make my own brawl tournament  at a later date. I just feel that if I post what I have/ had planned for a while is not going to happen here so I will make my own with my own thread etc. 

Most of the gaming forum / irc is expecting a tournament from me anyways. I will do something at a later date since so little information is still unkown atm about online.

Like I said I'm going to have a three seperate tounraments ( all in the same thread) with certain rules etc. Its going to be pretty big and well thought out heck even ranks , graphs etc.



Take care and enjoy your tournament.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Sep 20, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> YOU'RE IN!!!
> 
> Also, I'm taking suggestions as to how you guys want the tournament handled. And by that I mean...Items? Stock + Time Limit? How many stocks? Of the thus far shown stages, which ones should be allowed? Single Elimination tournament? Double elimination?


No items, 4 stock + 8:00, double elimination, best out of 3. I'm in btw


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 20, 2007)

If that's what you want, Ssj3. 

#1shirker, Violent-nin, and -Bakkun-. You're all in.


			
				Grevane said:
			
		

> TO, maybe you should edit the OP to include a list of people who want:
> 
> 1.) Items/*No Items*
> 2.) *Stock*/Time/Time+Stock
> ...


Well, I'm hesitant on doing something like this before the game even comes out. I mean, who knows if Final Smashes will really detract from the experience of 1-on-1 "hardcore" battling. Opinions may change, right?

But if most of you guys are pretty convinced you only want a tournament with certain rules. Feel free to start saying them so that I can try to compile something.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2007)

No time limit, 1v1, 4 stock, Final D. based stage, no items.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 20, 2007)

Sign me up Tenshi, anxious to get in on this ^^


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 20, 2007)

Jesus I cannot believe I did not see this earlier.

I would love to be able to join.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 21, 2007)

Im up for it


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 21, 2007)

I heard piplup is in the Super Smash Brawl


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

he is a support character.^^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome, everyone. 


Zaraki~Kenpachi said:


> I heard piplup is in the Super Smash Brawl


As a Pokeball Pokemon, yeah.

Ask these types of questions in the official Smash Brawl thread, though.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

.........Yo


----------



## smashbroforlife (Sep 22, 2007)

i'll join if its ok


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 22, 2007)

Sign me up!


----------



## Halcyon Days (Sep 23, 2007)

Sign me up, I'm not gonna miss this.


----------



## Volken (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm totally in this!


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 25, 2007)

It seems I have Wi-Fi now,so,join me up! 8D


----------



## K-deps (Sep 25, 2007)

*raises hand wildy*
I wanna be in
I already got this bad boy reserved. I think 4 stock 8 min best of 3 with no hazard stages.


So what are all of your mains?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 25, 2007)

smashbroforlife, Kiba Inuzuka, ZeroBelow, volken330, Mishudo, and Chaps

You're all in.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2007)

This is gonna be so much rape with Fox.... HELL YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Hollow Uchiha (Sep 29, 2007)

i'll join it


----------



## Banshi (Sep 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> This is gonna be so much rape with Fox.... HELL YEAH!!!!!


 not if my samus can help it.........


----------



## Xell (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm                   in!!.


----------



## icy_tony (Oct 2, 2007)

im in 
probably the best stock would be 3 to 4 8 to 10 min time limit, no items, stay away from flat stages or extremely hazardous stages


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2007)

no time limit....

Regular 3-5 stock is fine......


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 8, 2007)

Hollow Uchiha, Xell, and icy_tony - welcome.

And we might impose an 8 minute time limit. That's the time they use in official tournament matches, anyway. 4 stocks with 8 minutes. Which is MORE than enough time for a match, from my experience.

But if the majority of you guys are adamant about not using a time limit of any kind that it's cool with me.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2007)

8 minutes IS more than enough.......

It might even be too much...


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Oct 10, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## Twilit (Oct 11, 2007)

So much for this being in January : /



I'd be happy with a five-stock, no time-limit match.

Adding a time limit with stock leaves the possibility of a tie, which, if repeated, could be problematic.


----------



## Taellon (Oct 11, 2007)

I would like to join.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 11, 2007)

Since the new release date is 2/10/08, I guess I can definitely make it now since it's past the winter holiday vacation.

Snake + Me = OMGWTFBBQPWNAGE~!

You have no chance to survive, make your time.


----------



## Omolara (Oct 11, 2007)

I think I could do it now that the new release date is in February. That gives me enough time to get my own Wii (looking to buy within the next couple of weeks before the Christmas rush), but the game, and get some practice in.

I plan to annoy you all with my Peachy goodness!


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree with the no time and 5/6 stock match,shouldn't be too long.

Hopefully everyone will have time now that it's delayed


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 13, 2007)

~Kaio-Cam~, Taellon, Grevane, Omolara - You're all in.


----------



## Jazz (Oct 13, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Since the new release date is 2/10/08, I guess I can definitely make it now since it's past the winter holiday vacation.
> 
> Snake + Me = OMGWTFBBQPWNAGE~!
> 
> You have no chance to survive, make your time.



u set us up the bomb?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 15, 2007)

Been a while since I went into the Online Sub-Forum, hopefully it's not too late to join, I know I'll be around for Brawl and it's my chance to prove Lucas worthy if he's good


----------



## Nytorious (Oct 15, 2007)

I definitely wanna join.
Any stage or setting is fine with me,but with the item rate set to max ^^
btw will it be launched the same time in Europe??


----------



## Apollo (Oct 16, 2007)

I will be in this! by the time it comes out i should have everything ready!


----------



## Sairou (Oct 17, 2007)

Sign me up, think I'll have enough money to purchase the game by Feb. seeing as I just got hired today!! Awaiting orientation!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2007)

dragonbattousai, Nytorious, apo11o, Sairou...you're all in.


----------



## Sairou (Oct 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> dragonbattousai, Nytorious, apo11o, Sairou...you're all in.


Thankz for the invitation. Looking forward to brawling with all of ya!! =D


----------



## Kayo (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in. I'll get this game once its released in Europe.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 30, 2007)

i woudn't mind signing up, fighting in a tourney sounds cool


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 30, 2007)

You're in, gixa786.


Kayo said:


> I'm in. I'll get this game once its released in Europe.


Did you miss the title? or not read the first post?

This tournament will most likely be for Americans only because of two reasons: 

1. We still don't know when Europe will be getting the game
2. Sakurai stated that Wi-Fi might not work too well if you fight people from out of the country.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll hit it, I think. My roomie, too. Give me two numbers and a "+roomie" please =D

Well, actually, I only want in on a free for all tourney if there ends up one, not one vs. one. Looking for something like 5 stock, no item, FD, free for all. 

Not my rules to make of course, but if it's too far from my base I'll have to pull. Not to be a dick in the mud, but just because that's how we've always rolled our tourneys here and I don't need to be running around looking like a clown on account of being otherwise accustomed. Just giving forewarning so I don't cause any misunderstanding if our fancies don't meet.

This is ItachiMike, TenshiMike. Long time, no hello. Heh.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I'm not even going to think too much about the rules until I've at least played the game for a few weeks but I'm going to tell you right now that it'll probably be something along the lines of: 


1-on-1
Best 2 out of 3
4-5 Stocks
8-10 Minute Time Limit
The two opponents choose together which stage to fight on and if they can't decide it'll be on a  relatively flat stage with little to no hazards
No items except most like the Smash Ball (will be decided by a vote, most likely)

But really, expect that to change a bit. 

And I intend to make multiple tournaments if this is a success. One of which will definitely be a free-for-all.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2007)

That seems fair, but why a time limit for?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 2, 2007)

Mainly to hurry things along. But this isn't an actual tournament where we're all physically together in one place so the time limit might just be pointless.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2007)

If we are all in the same level, the battle will be over fairly quickly then....

I dont think a time limit will be required to speed things up...


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish to enter the wi-fi tournament. Everything should be ready by then and I am planning on getting the game sometime in February.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I can see the preference for one vs. one, but maybe there will be a free for all tourney on the side too? I'll see, I suppose. Plenty of time to wait, after all. In any case, I'll just be in if there's free for all, but put me down anyways, because my roomie will roll either way.



> If we are all in the same level, the battle will be over fairly quickly then....


Nah. I don't like a time limit either, but I've seen five stock singles tourney matches go for twice or more the time he's got in mind at the moment [usually not quite that long, of course, but I _have_ seen it happen]. Depends on the type of players, really. 

My matches are always shorter, but since I run a sweeper-shark Cap'n [which is why one vs. one isn't my forte, obviously], that's a given. My roomie runs an evasion-grappler mario, and his singles against his own type, for instance, take a _fucklot_ longer than any of mine.

I don't really do singles though, not my forte... Heh.

A problem with time matches is that anyone can get a stock up and stall until match clear.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 3, 2007)

HELL YAH!!!


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 7, 2007)

I am in I can't wait although the game was delayed gain.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2007)

None of us can, bro...^^^


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Dec 9, 2007)

If I get a Wii, Brawl, and Wi-Fi in time for then I'll defenitely be in it.


----------



## ?verity (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh I am sooooo in. I cant wait to play as Ike and Icarus!!!

....but why february? *sniff*


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 11, 2007)

Cookies, deathofevangelion, and Konan_sama...you're all in.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2007)

WHERE The F-- is damn Santen Kesshun???

WHY HASN"T HE ADDED HIMSELF???


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 12, 2007)

You're number 16 on the list....


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 14, 2007)

why arent i on the list?


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 15, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Cookies, deathofevangelion, and Konan_sama...you're all in.



Thanks TenshiOni.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> You're number 16 on the list....



What does this have anything to do with damn Santen Kesshun being late?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2007)

Yo! When do you think we should start entering our Wii friends codes? Maybe a week or two in advance? Since there are so many people, I'd rather get the first half of the nuisance over with about a half month in advance before release.


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

Oni sign me up dude imma play my heart out agesnt you guys im gotta go crazy ^.^


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 24, 2007)

You're in, Roy Mustang and ~Light~.


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

all right thanks im gonna be using link most of the time b.t.w


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 24, 2007)

I could use some great competition. Sign me up, Tenshi.


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2007)

Add me  Ill rape you guys with my Falco
and flawless you with my marth


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 5, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> Add me  Ill rape you guys with my Falco
> and flawless you with my marth


If Falco edges into the game, that is 
I'll sign up 
I'm buying the game the day it's available 
And I'll show you guys my skills with Mario, Fox, Ice Climbers, and Ness (Well, now Lucas XD)


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to the tournament, QBnoYouko, BlackSmoke, and CodyCauterized.


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Jan 7, 2008)

so around when do we start gettin everything ready?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 14, 2008)

im in damn straight
stock


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 14, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> We could simply take a vote to see who wants to play with items/certain stages, if you want.
> 
> Of course, after the game is released, that is.
> 
> Edit: I was thinking 1-on-1's, myself. But like I said, it's up to the majority. Or we could simply make another tournament for free-for-alls.


Question, will there be preliminaries if the number of participants is uneven?


----------



## Tenrow (Jan 15, 2008)

To be honest... I would join, but I don't have a wii. I have access to a Wii which ironically will get SSMB and is hooked up to wifi, but I don't know whether or not I'll be able to use it because it's a public console thing. 

In any case I guess I will join, but I *may* (and I can't stress this enough)  have to drop due to the lack of FC, but the odds are that I will get it.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 15, 2008)

Well I don't know if you know but SSBB  got delayed till March also put me in as a maybe is this a same day as release tourney? If not then more chance I will also need to attempt connection. Should work since I can go online for ps3


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 15, 2008)

Naruyamcha said:


> Question, will there be preliminaries if the number of participants is uneven?


I'll probably stop the list at 64 so that that doesn't happen.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm       in.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 15, 2008)

Sweet.

Welcome to the fun, Rez.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 18, 2008)

A challenger appears! Me!

By the way I think the tourney should be stock, no? No items and maybe set one Final Destination or Battlefield stage so that we're all on even ground. Then some other time we can do a wild crazy tourney with everything on too.

Just my ideas, tho.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 18, 2008)

Add me to the list Tenshi.


----------



## Dave (Jan 18, 2008)

I AM CONFIRMED FOR BRAWL!

COUNT ME IN


----------



## Akuma (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah me to.


----------



## Maycara (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmmm Me too...hopfully I will have the game in time...


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Jan 21, 2008)

Dang, once I can confirm that I'll have the game, I'll join.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 21, 2008)

You know Oni....with all these ppl, maybe the torny should start off with a preliminaries.


----------



## Noah (Jan 22, 2008)

This is me. I am signing. Sign me for up great justice!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 22, 2008)

Without a doubt, I would like to be signed up so I can show off some Ness/Lucas Mad skillz.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 22, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> Without a doubt, I would like to be signed up so I can show off some Ness/Lucas Mad skillz.



Psh, it's all about the Ike, just look what he did to that Charziard! (about 6 posts up, and reps for that pic  )


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 27, 2008)

I wonder if NF will host a team tourney after the singles one. Though if you do I'd go with random pairings. Also count me in.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 27, 2008)

Ah, Tenshi, you gotta change my name on the list from Leorio to Mario


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 27, 2008)

argh...stupid question time, so is this tournament only for americans or just a witty yogioh joke...argh


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 27, 2008)

Mario said:


> Ah, Tenshi, you gotta change my name on the list from Leorio to Mario



you also have to add me and a bunch of others to the list.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 27, 2008)

ark 9.0 said:


> argh...stupid question time, so is this tournament only for americans or just a witty yogioh joke...argh



Unless you have an American Wii, or somewhere else that gets it in March lol. Europe won't be getting it untill mid to late summer I'm afraid.


----------



## Twilit (Jan 28, 2008)

The Roster still has me as _*_ 

Change plz


----------



## Reonhart (Jan 29, 2008)

I would like to join!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm in too~ I'm back on NF officially


----------



## Countach (Jan 29, 2008)

marth and captain are in the game

so you can sign me up

its time to become more active

college will do that to u


----------



## makaveli88 (Jan 30, 2008)

Uh can canadians get in on this?

*edit* if so i want in.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 30, 2008)

makaveli88 said:


> Uh can canadians get in on this?
> 
> *edit* if so i want in.



what does the title say!?

In America!  OF COURSE U CAN ENTER....THE TONEMENT SPANS FROM THE TIP OF CANADA TO THE VERY END OF THE SOUTH!

meh...it depends.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 30, 2008)

Alright, add me.

I do not need to know who I will be yet right?

Cause if I must state a character...I call..RANDOM SELECT. :3


----------



## Draydi (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll sign up. I suck, and I will probably lose close to the start, But I can try. Plus, maybe I can make a few friends and people to train online against. It'll be fun.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm game. Hopefully I'll figure out a main by then.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

Already added mostly everyone. Only didn't include those that aren't sure they'll get the game, live outside the US, or those that were banned lol.

I've also decided the cut off list will be 64 people. So there's room for 4 more slots left. People can still sign up though. They'll just be on a waiting list. With 64 people, chances are, there will be a few no-shows. 

Once again, please don't sign up if you don't think you'll be active on the fourm around April (I'm eying you in particular, people with under 50 posts). 



ark 9.0 said:


> argh...stupid question time, so is this tournament only for americans or just a witty yogioh joke...argh


Well, where do you live? If it's Europe, you're not getting the game until post-June, sadly. If Canada....


makaveli88 said:


> Uh can canadians get in on this?
> 
> *edit* if so i want in.


Here's the thing.

The whole "ONLY AMERIKKANS" thing isn't me being rude. It's the whole Wi-Fi thing. Sakurai (the lead designer for the game) wrote on the Smash Dojo website that the connection between other countries won't be very strong. Then again, he only gave an example of Japan vs America. So Canada might work.


Goofy Titan said:


> Alright, add me.
> 
> I do not need to know who I will be yet right?
> 
> Cause if I must state a character...I call..RANDOM SELECT. :3


No, of course not. You don't have to play with one character throughout the entire tournament. You're allowed to switch freely.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 30, 2008)

i want to join


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

*As far as rules go,* nothing is official just yet. But some guys over at NeoGAF confirmed that when you play "With Friends" (which is what we'll be doing, of course) you have complete customization control. So stock match, time limit, toggling items on and off...it's all good. 

I'll probably make some polls once the game has been out in America for a few weeks to get a good opinion on what the majority want as far as items.

Edit: added you, Lee1993


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks 
cant wait for it


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

Can I join? I think stock matches, and no items is pretty fair.
Plus you should wait like a week or week and a half so that everyone can atleast unlock the character they want and have time to practice.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome, awesome Hitman character.


----------



## Noah (Jan 30, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> *As far as rules go,* nothing is official just yet. But some guys over at NeoGAF confirmed that when you play "With Friends" (which is what we'll be doing, of course) you have complete customization control. So stock match, time limit, toggling items on and off...it's all good.
> 
> I'll probably make some polls once the game has been out in America for a few weeks to get a good opinion on what the majority want as far as items.
> 
> Edit: added you, Lee1993



Since the list is practically full, is it safe to start discussing rules? Or should we hold off until the damn thing is actually released here?

Personally, I think most items should be allowed. The ones that shouldn't would be game breaks: Starman, Hammer, Home Run Bat, the higher end healing items, and pokeballs. Those are just the ones off the top of my head though. I fully support the use of Smash Balls though.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, I think waiting until the game is released here is best.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Yeah, I think waiting until the game is released here is best.



Agreed. Despite how much we may learn from videos and such, playing it ourselves will be the best judge of all of it. Then come the rules


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like a plan, but I think we need to ban items like the hammer, the star, the homerun bat, and the deadliest of all.... Mr. Saturn


----------



## K-deps (Jan 30, 2008)

Pfft real men use ALL items


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll enter
sign me up


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 31, 2008)

Sure, sign me up for this.  I don't have a Wii yet but I will when this game comes out.  Wi-fi is free for the Wii right?


----------



## Jazz (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't know about banning Pokeballs.  They're my favorite item


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2008)

Noah said:


> Personally, I think most items should be allowed. The ones that shouldn't would be game breaks: Starman, Hammer, Home Run Bat, the higher end healing items, and pokeballs. Those are just the ones off the top of my head though. I fully support the use of Smash Balls though.



Bat and Pokeball should stay. Since the bat is an item you weild, I don't think it'd be a real difference maker unless you're extremely precise. Pokeballs are luck of the draw, so that really shouldn't be a problem either.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 31, 2008)

crap japan won


----------



## Masurao (Jan 31, 2008)

Count me in....I'll probably end up using Fox and maybe Lucario.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jan 31, 2008)

Ike, Link, Marth, Kirby, and maybe Sheik


----------



## /root (Jan 31, 2008)

As a side note, when it finally makes it to European regions (probably long after this tournament is finished, fuck you PAL localisation), I'll be looking to establish distance testing. I'm sure there will be FAQs and the like posted relatively quickly once some more international players get it, but I'd like to conduct some volume testing for slightly more...regional players.

If we can establish some sort of pattern, such as lag being a major issue particularly when there are four players from four different regions present, then we could set up an international tournament and establish brackets accordingly.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll play as the following: Mario, Fox, Falco, Wolf, Lucas, Ice Climbers, King Dedede, or Diddy Kong


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2008)

How're we gonna deal with those pesky friends codes? Are we gonna exchange the Wii's just a little before the game comes out and _then_ brawl's? Or are we gonna knock 'em out all at once when it finally gets here?


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 1, 2008)

it would take forever to do that


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2008)

That's why we need to plan it out. It was okay with about 30, but now that we have about 60+, we might run into a problem if we try to do it all at once at the last minute.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 1, 2008)

I am in.  I'm absolutely horrible at Smash Bros., but there's no way I'm missing this.

I'm going to have to connect my Wii to the interwebs...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 2, 2008)

uh, Tenshi
I think you added my name to the list months and months ago..I'm #4...
So give the second space you used for me to someone else 

Didn't realize this thread had existed for so long..


----------



## Champloon (Feb 5, 2008)

Count me in i plan on getting this game on the day its released

I'll be playing with the swordsman chars most likely (Ike, Marth, Metaknight) though my main will be Link

will u guys set a specific date and time for this tourney btw?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2008)

Champloon said:


> Will u guys set a specific date and time for this tourney btw?



Most likely Late March or in April I think. Maybe later though, depending on what others want. But that should give everyone time to get used to Brawl.


----------



## Champloon (Feb 5, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Most likely Late March or in April I think. That should give everyone time to get used to Brawl.



if so im hoping it will be easy for everyone

since there are so many ppl participating shouldn't the tournament be split into factions? maybe east and west coast tournaments and then the finals combines the best of both?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 5, 2008)

Sign me up

my recomended rules
best 2  of 3
every stage
5 min matches with the scoring thing on 
every stage 
no items except Assist Trophies and FS orbs


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll join if the wi-fi is solid enough.

A few suggestions so that it'll run smoothly, if I may...

Make the Tournament double elimination; Meaning if you lose your match you'll end up in the losers bracket instead of just out completely.
Which means you'll still have a chance to win the whole thing.

That way we wont have to deal with the same nonsense as the Pokemon tourney.
people who don't have the game by the time the tourney starts should drop out immediately.
And those who are 100% in should post MSN/AIM/Yahoo, etc handles so that people can get a better hold of you.
The Pokemon tourney was a huge headache with all the people dropping out and or not having their matches...

With all the people in this thing it can be really great.

/Rant....


----------



## Mek Blaze (Feb 6, 2008)

A little more than a month left, damn. Anyways count me in.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh i rock at Super Smash Bros. Brawl!!!! Count Me IN!!!!
i would probably use Solid Snake or Luigi, or maybe even Ganondorf


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 15, 2008)

I want to join in this tournament. is it possible for my brother to join in this tournament also?

I say all items and all stages


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm still not on the list
add me please


----------



## Darkhope (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey sounds like fun. I was always a great player, so I'll join in as long as my internet for Wii works. lol My game is reserved, so I'll get it in time.

But can we have time to *practice* before the tournament starts up? =/

Also on the matches--My personal favorite are stock matches. Items... ehhhh... not too fond of them. Mostly because I don't like being cheap. But we'll see what happens.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 15, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> Hey sounds like fun. I was always a great player, so I'll join in as long as my internet for Wii works. lol My game is reserved, so I'll get it in time.
> 
> But can we have time to *practice* before the tournament starts up? =/



Tourney doesnt start any time soon. There will be plenty of time to practice, look at first post for details.


----------



## Darkhope (Feb 15, 2008)

For some reason, I completely skipped over that detail. @____@

That's good news then. I really should be warming up for Brawl in general. I haven't played Melee in months. XD

*FOX POWER IS GO*


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 15, 2008)

Everyone after -CALAMITY- is going to be added to the waiting list. 64 is the cut off.

Trust me, with 64 people....there will undoubtedly be some no shows. Probably as much as +15. 

And don't worry, Skeets...this one will be handled with much more care and thought. For example, I'm sending out PMs a week before the tourney and all those that fail to respond ASAP are out (like 3 days of waiting for them). Double elimination will probably happen too.


----------



## Darkhope (Feb 15, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Everyone after -CALAMITY- is going to be added to the waiting list. 64 is the cut off.
> 
> Trust me, with 64 people....there will undoubtedly be some no shows. Probably as much as +15.
> 
> And don't worry, Skeets...this one will be handled with much more care and thought. For example, I'm sending out PMs a week before the tourney and all those that fail to respond ASAP are out (like 3 days of waiting for them). Double elimination will probably happen too.



Gotcha. And if the first tournament is successful, perhaps another one could take place for the people that couldn't get in if there is enough?

I know I'm probably thinking _very_ far ahead, but just saying. XD


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2008)

Something that's been kinda bugging me.

Are all of the matches gonna be one-on-one? And also, do you have an idea for the time _span_ of the tourny? Are we going a match per day or...?

And for the 3rd time, what're we gonna do about the Friends codes? Are we using Donkey's thread for 'em or posting them here? And when are we actually gonna be taking them down?


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 15, 2008)

Why didn't I sign up sooner?

Go ahead and sign me up on the reserves list.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 15, 2008)

im in sign me up i cant wait to get my skills back up with mario


----------



## Champloon (Feb 16, 2008)

bah i still think the tournament should be split into east and west factions

whereas the finals would pit the eastern champion against the western champion

that way the tournament can be larger, but thats just my opinion


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 16, 2008)

I still thinks we should do preliminaries.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 16, 2008)

Depending on how large the Waiting List gets, I might just split the tournament in two. 


Shirker said:


> Are all of the matches gonna be one-on-one? And also, do you have an idea for the time _span_ of the tourny? Are we going a match per day or...?


One-on-one is the plan, yeah. It's not like this tournament will be the end-all, though. Expect many tournaments to appear on NF with a variety of rules (I'm pretty someone showed interest in starting a free-for-all earlier in this thread). Mine will just be the first. 

And we're going to probably have one whole entire Round a day. 



> And for the 3rd time, what're we gonna do about the Friends codes? Are we using Donkey's thread for 'em or posting them here? And when are we actually gonna be taking them down?


I'll probably just PM people asking for them and then I'll edit them into the first post of the thread beside each name. 

Mind you, Brawl doesn't use Wii codes. It uses its own code. So that thread isn't really helpful, I think, as of now.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 16, 2008)

Dammit, im afraid the store will pull another mind fuck on me and call me like 3 days after it comes out even thought I was like the first to reserve.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> One-on-one is the plan, yeah. It's not like this tournament will be the end-all, though. Expect many tournaments to appear on NF with a variety of rules (I'm pretty someone showed interest in starting a free-for-all earlier in this thread). Mine will just be the first.
> 
> And we're going to probably have one whole entire Round a day.
> 
> ...



Okay, cool. One-on-one, one round a day. That'll be a good week. Souns nice!

Thanks for finally answering my question 

The pm thing puts my mind at ease, sounds efficient. And, I was never aware that that was the whole process pertaining to codes. So that gets rid of half the hassle. Thanks for that info.


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 21, 2008)

I want to sign up but here is the thing.. I want for a 2-3 minute time limit with ITEMS...what is the point of smash (well for me anyways) with no Items...it seems like no fun for the randomness that smash gives us.

EDIT: Screw it Sign me up for one of the backup players...I wanna play I am sure as heck getting this game on the midnight release.


----------



## Ducrox (Feb 22, 2008)

Sign me up please...
I was at the LA tourney that nintendo held and they played 1v1 4 minute timed matches.


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey , count me in. Although, will there be time for us to prepare? It'll probably take me a month to get acquainted with all the characters and to chose three I will use often, and probably another week to master them.

Also, time will be important as well. I have classes during certain time. And I agree with whoever stated above, there should be preliminaries.
We should do best out of 3's until we end up with 24, and then go on from there.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 27, 2008)

Champloon said:


> bah i still think the tournament should be split into east and west factions
> 
> whereas the finals would pit the eastern champion against the western champion
> 
> that way the tournament can be larger, but thats just my opinion



I have to agree, not necessarily for the east n west champ but more for the fact that lag between eastern states and western states may hinder matches. You must also consider the different time zones so east vs east and west vs west is just more suitable.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 27, 2008)

Can I sign up?


----------



## Dave (Mar 2, 2008)

i should be before devil akuma 
i wasn't banned when i signed up
i want in


----------



## sasori puppet-05 (Mar 8, 2008)

may i join.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Giving up my spot to anyone who wants it to first one the waiting list or whoevers next in line

Im #50


----------



## K-deps (Mar 8, 2008)

Is it possible for these rounds to take place on weekends or after 3. 
I have school during the week. (unless this is over april vacation)


----------



## Lee1993 (Mar 8, 2008)

i also have school
and i lost most of my vakation due to snow


----------



## Shiron (Mar 8, 2008)

Bah, forgot I made that fuss over items, which I don't really care about anymore, and never actually joined... Put me on the reserve list, then.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Mar 8, 2008)

If there is any more room, you can add me to the participants list


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey, Tenshi. Mind dropping the #1 in in my Username? Just to make me easier to find come tourny time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 10, 2008)

Add me also on the waiting list.


----------



## E (Mar 10, 2008)

waiting list i guess


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 11, 2008)

*signs up, waiting list or whatever I guess* :/

(should just expand the tourney IMO, qualifiers FTW!)


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

^ I like that idea.  Or regional groups similar to the World Cup or something like that. 

Anyway, shove me into the waiting list even though I could easily bulldoze my way into the big list. =P


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

ill be on the waiting list i guess


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 14, 2008)

ah crud... i didn't sign in before because i still didn?t had internet at home... but sign me in case someone drops out XD...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 14, 2008)

Aw shit, I almost forgot about this tournament. xD

Btw, I changed my username from Shiro Amada to Knuckle since the list still has me as Shiro. O_o


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 15, 2008)

Sign me up on the waiting list please


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 15, 2008)

With this many people on the waiting list, I'll probably just add you all to the actual list and simply increase the limit lol.

Don't expect the tournament till April. I want everyone to have approximately a month to prepare.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

All we needed was the night after brawl came out.^^^ lol

We all played that whole night I bet.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> All we needed was the night after brawl came out.^^^ lol
> 
> We all played that whole night I bet.



That's a pretty safe assumption.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

What's going on brotha?^^^

Nice to see you again.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> With this many people on the waiting list, I'll probably just add you all to the actual list and simply increase the limit lol.
> 
> Don't expect the tournament till April. I want everyone to have approximately a month to prepare.



mid-April I hope. Gotta go on vacation next month for a week


----------



## Kai (Mar 16, 2008)

Add me to the list please, if you have room for 1 more


----------



## willtheshadow (Mar 17, 2008)

Sign me up as well please. Any word on the rules. Ex: items, stock, time, one character and so on.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 17, 2008)

No rules yet. I'm probably going to hold a few polls about two weeks before the tourney though.

@Shirker: I was thinking early April but I'd be willing to extend the date if you really, really, really wanted to compete. Thing is, I can't make everyone happy so don't expect a guaranteed change.

And I'll update the list eventually guys. Feel free to keep requesting entrance though.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> No rules yet. I'm probably going to hold a few polls about two weeks before the tourney though.
> 
> @Shirker: I was thinking early April but I'd be willing to extend the date if you really, really, really wanted to compete. Thing is, I can't make everyone happy so don't expect a guaranteed change.



Well, if you do hold the tourny earlier, i'll understand. I'm more upset with my reletives in MI that insist on doing the vacation after _our_ spring break.

Thanks either way.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2008)

That sucks man.

You're kind of screwed like I am.


----------



## Noah (Mar 17, 2008)

Make that three. If we do this before the 13th, I'll be a temporary West Coaster with no Wii.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2008)

Join the club, we got jackets...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 17, 2008)

wait so am i in the tourny?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 18, 2008)

Check the first post.^^^

Everyone's name who joined is on there.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

Lets hope for Noah sake I dont fight him first 

51. Minzara
52. Noah 

lol


----------



## Noah (Mar 18, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Lets hope for Noah sake I dont fight him first
> 
> 51. Minzara
> 52. Noah
> ...



....rat bastard!

Well. I guess I'll be off to fight 3 Pits in a team battle on level 9.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

Noah said:


> ....rat bastard!
> 
> Well. I guess I'll be off to fight 3 Pits in a team battle on level 9.



LOL, go kick Pits ass! WAIT! Don't kick Pits ass!  


Too bad Marth is my number one....so you won't be fighting Pit


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 18, 2008)

We've been practicing and discussing around the Smash Boards about how to counter Pits, since all Pit players seem to be nothing but cheap-ass camping spammers...


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> We've been practicing and discussing around the Smash Boards about how to counter Pits, since all Pit players seem to be nothing but cheap-ass camping spammers...



=O I'm not, lol. I can't stand just sitting there doing arrows. I NEED ACTION!! I camp with Marth though..which is wierd to do, I know, lol.


----------



## Roy (Mar 19, 2008)

ill join though im not that active in the forum anymore..


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 20, 2008)

I still want to be in this tourney I just need to know when it is


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

Sign me up.

Someone just PM me a week before it starts.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Giving up my spot to anyone who wants it to first one the waiting list or whoevers next in line
> 
> Im #50




just thought I would bring this post up again


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 26, 2008)

Waiting list, hm. We'll see what happens. Honestly, I'm split when it comes to items. They can be CHEAP, which I don't like. And a distraction. On the other hand... they make the game funner. It really depends. Some rounds should have items, some shouldn't (to show what you can do without them). But that's my opinion at least.


----------



## Roy (Mar 26, 2008)

no items imo

i'm not used to them anymore


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 26, 2008)

Smash Balls on low maybe?


----------



## Scared Link (Mar 26, 2008)

I have to wait for like another ten years!!!!!!

This is evil.


----------



## Roy (Mar 26, 2008)

@nmasterthats a pretty good idea


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 26, 2008)

Roy said:


> no items imo
> 
> i'm not used to them anymore



I kinda agree here.



nmaster64 said:


> Smash Balls on low maybe?



But this is also a good idea. At least we can use final smash maybe once or twice. Unless we have ALL items on low just because. 

I guess we'll see.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmm... If any items are turned off, I'd rather it be these:

Smash Ball: Too unbalanced. You have ones like Peach's that practically do nothing. Then you have ones like Meta Knights that require good skill on the user to actually be able to pull off. Then you have ones like Olimar's that have very high chances of KO'ing, especially at higher percentages. And unlike the Dragoon, once someone's got it, it's very unlikely that you're going to knock it out of them, especially if you're fighting someone like a Ness or Lucas, who will use it practically instantly.

Assist Trophy/Pokeball: Same reason as the Smash Ball. There are some great ones that practically ensure a KO against the opponent happens no matter what they try.

Dragoon Pieces: Instant one-hit KO. Although, because of how it's possible to knock the pieces back out and you need to get all three, I'm really relaxed when it comes to this.

Explosives (Bob-ombs, Blast Boxes, Smart Bombs): Rack up damage too easily/too much knockback.

Cracker Launcher: Pretty much the same as above. Although, I haven't really tested this on lower percentages yet, so it might not need to be up here; just the feeling I've gotten from whenever I've used it thus far, pretty much.

Hammers: Same as explosives. But, I'm more easy going on these, because of how limited the character becomes when using them and their chance of failing.

Basically, just getting rid of all the more broken stuff.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm okay with all items on low if we turn off some of the more stupid ones...

Hammers, Stars, Tomatoes, Hearts, Cracker Launcher...

I don't think FS is too unbalanced, in a 1v1 it should definitely always be a KO for all characters...lol @ underestimating Peach's FS...


----------



## Shiron (Mar 26, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm okay with all items on low if we turn off some of the more stupid ones...
> 
> Hammers, Stars, Tomatoes, Hearts, Cracker Launcher...
> 
> I don't think FS is too unbalanced, in a 1v1 it should definitely always be a KO for all characters...lol @ underestimating Peach's FS...


Peach's provides her with Peaches and put's the opponent to sleep. One good hit, and the opponents back in business. At lower percentages, it's meaningless. Although, I suppose a fully charged smash attack, especially at high percentages could be enough.

Edit: After testing, found out that it does 20% damage on its own. It's useful once your opponent gets to higher percentages but can't make much use of it on lower, since you only get one good attack in.

But yeah, the brokeness of most Final Smashes would be the primary reason why I wouldn't have a problem with it being banned. It also doesn't help that characters like Ike and Snake both have good Final Smashes and can easily break a Smash Ball open. So, if you're fighting them, and a Smash Ball appera over their heads, you're pretty much out of luck.

But actually... I suppose I would be fine with it. The scenario I mentioned isn't likely and most characters at least have a good combo for breaking one open. So, I suppose the Smash Bll would be another one I'd be really lax with.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 26, 2008)

Good post, Sena.

I can meet you only half way with the smash ball. It really depends on who your character is and how you're using them. Whoever you choose is up to you. I actually do agree with the fact some characters break the ball open easier than the others. 

I think it's better to get rid of the items that do one hit KOs and revive your health. If we do that and include any other items, they should probably stay on low. :/

Though, I actually like the smoke bomb to be honest. xD


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 26, 2008)

A good player know the dynamics of the game change once a Smash Ball appears, a novice immediately changes strategy to charge the orb full force. An advanced player knows how to take advantage of this...

Peach's FS provides a full heal in addition to a KO at higher percents, most advanced players would rather have an extra life and a good clean hit than a KO...she has far from the worst FS...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

The biggest issue should be items and stages.
Final Smashes aren't as random as items are, so I think they should stay.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 26, 2008)

nice matches Skeets I had to use Pit on u. Your Snake is hella good. I need to fight Snake more, I kept running into ur mines, lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 26, 2008)

Minzara said:


> nice matches Skeets I had to use Pit on u. Your Snake is hella good. I need to fight Snake more, I kept running into ur mines, lol.



Wrong thread...lol

And the Lag beat me down....


----------



## Maycara (Mar 27, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Wrong thread...lol
> 
> And the Lag beat me down....



Opps..thats what I get for trying to reply on my PSP >< ya lag got to me too, lol


----------



## Twilit (Mar 27, 2008)

Fuck, I haven't checked this in a while.

Are prelims gonna happen or nay?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 27, 2008)

_FUCK  ... i totally missed out on the matches right 
EDIT: or can i still join and kick ass  
_


----------



## Shiron (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmm? The tournament hasn't even started yet; you haven't missed anything.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 27, 2008)

_seriously  ... yo let me join Tenshioni  ... *runs back to first post* wow  ... mid april :rofl ... yea sign me up please  _


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

So, any news about tourney?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 27, 2008)

I would like to know...I want to be in it lol


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 29, 2008)

ugh,it's in mid-April now? xD;;

Im sure half the people on the list arn't even alive anymore though 
So what about it Tenshi?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2008)

March is practally (sic) over now. Any plans on a definate date yet, Tenshi?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey guys. Sorry for not being around. 

The tl;dr is that I got appendicitis and it sucked lol. Playing catch-up with uni classes is worse. 

I'm going to do my best to get this shit organized this weekend. Thinking we're going to have this tourney is about 2 weeks.

Prepare to fight for your friends.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 1, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Hey guys. Sorry for not being around.
> 
> The tl;dr is that I got appendicitis and it sucked lol. Playing catch-up with uni classes is worse.
> 
> ...



Perfect I think that's my vacation
EDIT: Dammit my vacation is in 3 weeks 
W/e I'll make time for this


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

2 weeks huh, sounds good to me.


----------



## Countach (Apr 1, 2008)

Im sorry but tenshi please remove me from the tournament, i have more important things to do like study for finals and finish two papers.  Because sadly good grades>smash


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2008)

Take you're time if you're that busy, Tenshi. I'm just glad you're giving us a 'when'.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 2, 2008)

With that said, know that Friday is the deadline for sign-up. As soon as it's Saturday in the United States East Coast, the sign-up is over. 

And know that I'm most likely not even going to bother with any back-up listing. I'll just make the tournament bigger! Fuck the original 64 people cut-off.

Let's make this epic. And a million times more organized then my D/P one. Don't worry, I'm getting help and notification PMs are being sent out this time.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 2, 2008)

Haha 
Sounds good,2 weeks huh? I think im available for that :]


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm gonna throw some rules out there to see what the general opinion are on them, just ask if you're not familiar with terms. Please don't just go crying foul on something you don't agree with, post your ideas with *some reasoning* behind them.

*Tentative Rules *
1 vs 1
3 Stock
Best out of 3 (Best out of 5 for semis and Finals)
No items (No Smash ball)
Double elimination
Character lock (meaning Winner has to stay with his/her character) While Loser can switch.
Loser can picks level
Default level for the first match should be one with no hazards 
(For example Battle Field, Final Destination, Smashville)


Now I think 3 stocks is just about right and no timer, since we really don't want matches to be decided by Sudden Death.

Why no items.
They are just way to random and overpowered.
I don't think anyone wants to get K.O'd by a Random Bomb that spawned next to you, while you had total control of the match.

Why no Smash ball.
I don't really mind it at all but I can already see how some matches will go.
Camp all day until it spawns and then get a quick K.O. Shitty reason (I know) but that's why I'm asking for opinions!!!!!!!!! 

Counter picking characters and Stages would add mind games and give underdogs a chance.

Post your thoughts people!


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Stages too. Final D only? Or will we allow other ones as well?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Stages too. Final D only? Or will we allow other ones as well?


Did you not read?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Please not Final Destination only, I've grown to hate that stage. Too many people pick it far too many times in a row. 

Though there's never been a big tournament with only that stage.

Good rule suggestions Skeets.

In the Smashboards/Wifi Wars tourney they did it like this:

1v1.
2 Stock.
No Time Limit.
Best out of 5(First to 3 wins)
No Items.
Single Elimination.
Double Character Blind.

I just figured I'd put those rules out there, in case you might wanna do the tournament like how they did.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Did you not read?



I missed that tid bit. I actually did read it...lol


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2008)

Did you fuckers not read my post regarding the levels??!!!! 

Does double character bind mean no switching between matches?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Did you fuckers not read my post regarding the levels??!!!!
> 
> Does double character bind mean no switching between matches?



I see it now, guess its hard to see? lol I don't know. But ya. I would say Hyrule Castle too, but too many dicks like to take advantage of the bottom part, if not for that it be a perfect choice, my fav stage obvisiously, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Did you fuckers not read my post regarding the levels??!!!!



Actually I did, I was responding to Minzara's post about FD. Not yours about stages. 



> Does double character bind mean no switching between matches?



It means we don't know who the other guy is picking in the first match, but say I'm only a Fox user, then yeah the second match you can counter pick. I never had trouble with counter picking and never did it myself, so it really never bothered me.

I hear what your saying in your rules to prevent counter picking, but the only problem I have with that is I like to change up characters through round each generally, not too counter pick but to mix things up.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 2, 2008)

@ Minz
With counter picking you can pick it after you lose your first match.
Though I think that level is way too big.
another thing people should consider with Stage selection is the lag.

@ Nin.
I see what you mean. Like that you couldn't get counter picked easily after you win a round. Character lock is pretty essential though in tourneys.

Oh and looking over those rules you posted. 2 stocks seems a bit low, 3 is just right.
And Single elimination never works out really. Look at the Pokemon tourney...
Double elimination adds more versatility to the brackets and makes no-shows easier to deal with.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 2, 2008)

Skeets said:


> @ Minz
> With counter picking you can pick it after you lose your first match.
> Though I think that level is way too big.
> another thing people should consider with Stage selection is the lag.



Ah, I see. Ya I LOVE big stages, but they suck online sadly, good point.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Skeets said:


> @ Nin.
> I see what you mean. Like that you couldn't get counter picked easily after you win a round. Character lock is pretty essential though in tourneys.
> 
> Oh and looking over those rules you posted. 2 stocks seems a bit low, 3 is just right.
> ...



Yeah true.

Yeah 2 stock did make the matches a bit too short, but I guess Smashboards did it that way because we were trying to finish everything on time.

Yeah I hear what your saying, I just posted the rules of how Smashboards did their huge tournament, and if you guys wanna go with those rules that's fine if not that's also fine.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 2, 2008)

I completly agree with those rules but tbh, and this is just my opinion, I think you should be locked into one character the whole time.

Why? Well, honesty I find it a bit unfair when someone gets to select a character just to counter yours. If you have them out done, then that's that, and it should be your advantage.

People may not agree with me, but that's just my take on things. Everything else with Skeets' rules sounds great, that's my only gripe ^^


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2008)

I disagree 

But seriously, I'm against the idea of one character all through the tournament. The reason we should is a great one, but remember, no one really knows what characters the opponent is gonna use, so there's no possible way to counter. Also, yes there may be a characters who can counter other character, but it'll happen regardless. Because we don't know who our opponent will be, I think having more than one choice will actually _help_ prevent this.

Plus, I just like variety and How will I be able to keep up my skills with my other three chars if I use that 1 over and over? I reccomend a limit, but of 1, not of 3. This is probably just my thinking though.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think you get what I'm saying. With those rules, you start out, then in the 2nd round the loser can change their character, but the winner can't. This makes it so the loser can choose a counter character. They WILL know what character you're using because they just played you in the first round.

I'm all for variety, and I have quite a few characters I enjoy playing and consider myself "good" with. But for the sake of fairness, I would prefer to limit it to one.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 2, 2008)

Stupid question but what the difference between Double Elimination and Single?


----------



## Ronin (Apr 2, 2008)

I hear what your saying touche. I agree with ya there.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Wrong thread Ronin.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Wrong thread Ronin.



 Thanks for making my stupidity look all the more pathetic. To the match making thread!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

I would like to sign up for the tournament if it isn't too late. It should be fun to see how far I can get in my first Tournament ever.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2008)

2Shea said:


> I don't think you get what I'm saying. With those rules, you start out, then in the 2nd round the loser can change their character, but the winner can't. This makes it so the loser can choose a counter character. They WILL know what character you're using because they just played you in the first round.
> 
> I'm all for variety, and I have quite a few characters I enjoy playing and consider myself "good" with. But for the sake of fairness, I would prefer to limit it to one.



Right, that makes more sense. Forgot all about loser-picks rule. Perhaps one character throughout is the fairest route... perhaps...


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 2, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> With that said, know that Friday is the deadline for sign-up. As soon as it's Saturday in the United States East Coast, the sign-up is over.
> 
> And know that I'm most likely not even going to bother with any back-up listing. I'll just make the tournament bigger! Fuck the original 64 people cut-off.
> 
> Let's make this epic. And a million times more organized then my D/P one. Don't worry, I'm getting help and notification PMs are being sent out this time.



Sign me up please.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 3, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Stupid question but what the difference between Double Elimination and Single?


Single is basically one loss and your out.
Double elimination is 2 brackets Winners and losers.
If you lose while in Winners you get sent to losers.
Even after you lost you still have a chance to win the whole thing if you make it through the losers bracket.
But if you lose in Losers you're obviously out...

@2Shea

I see....

What about counter picking stages?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm a little late but I'm here!

The cut off is done! 92 people! Check the first post.

---

Now the fun part start: Group consensus on rules. 

I'm going to make a thread before the day is over and try to PM the thread to everyone signed up. 

I'm telling you now that I'm personally leaning towards the rules Skeets suggested but I'm uncertain about the whole character selection rules part. I do like the idea of winner having to stay with his character but I'm going to let the majority decide on that one.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah the Character selection is probably the only thing people have a beef with. 
I personally don't mind either way.
Sticking with 1 character for the best of 3 is fine.
Now would people like the rule to be for the whole tourney?
Meaning people can only pick the same character the whole tourney run or can they switch ever round if they want.

Oh and people should vote on what the default stages should be. Meaning which stages would be used for the first match of the best of 3-5.

Edit: Saw this over at SRK. It was posted in a thread regarding an upcoming Smash tourney.

Neutral Stages:
Battlefield
Final Destination
Lylat Cruise
Pokemon Stadium 1
Smashville
Yoshi's Island

Counter Stages:
Brinstar
Castle Siege
Corneria
Delfino Plaza
Frigate Orpheon
Green Greens
Halberd
Jungle Japes
Luigi's Mansion
Pirate Ship
Rainbow Cruise


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

I prefer to be able to switch characters whenever, but if you guys decide were only allowed one character then oh well.


----------



## Twilit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm all for just using stages with no Hazards, or has this been discussed?

I mean, in a stage like Halberd, getting hit by its hazards is a fucking disgrace. But in a stage like Spear Pillar, with the upside-down shit going on...Hazard free seems like a good idea to keep the tourney as skill-based as possible.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I prefer to be able to switch characters whenever, but if you guys decide were only allowed one character then oh well.



I agree


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

I think you should be able to choose characters as long as your opponent isn't going to know who your picking until the match starts. No hatepicking...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

Winner has to stay with his character all tournaments, even non Smash brothers ones are like that.
The thing that's up for discussion is if loser can counter pick or not.

Oh and Neutral stages have to be hazard free.
The level that the loser picks is up to that person, unless we want to limit his or her choice to a select few.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

Skeets said:


> *Winner has to stay with his character all tournaments, even non Smash brothers ones are like that.*
> The thing that's up for discussion is if loser can counter pick or not.
> 
> Oh and Neutral stages have to be hazard free.
> The level that the loser picks is up to that person, unless we want to limit his or her choice to a select few.



But who says this one "HAS" to be like that. Its a tournament made by us, so its up to a majority here. If the majority want it your way, thats fine, or they want it my and nin way is fine....


----------



## K-deps (Apr 7, 2008)

I think whatever character you pick you should use for the whole set. Win or Lose.

Also Double Elimination?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

@Skeets

Part of your rules was best out of 5 (first to 3 wins) right?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I think whatever character you pick you should use for the whole set. Win or Lose.
> 
> Also Double Elimination?


I already answered that question. 
Check last page.



Violent-nin said:


> @Skeets
> 
> Part of your rules was best out of 5 (first to 3 wins) right?


Best of 3.
Best of 5 for semis and Finals.
Grand finals could be best of 7 if people want. A little long me thinks.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 7, 2008)

k got it.
rules seem fine to me


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I already answered that question.
> Check last page.
> 
> 
> ...



Best of 3 sounds good since there's so many people signed up.

I agree with best of 5 for semis and Finals.

Best of 7 for grand finals does sound a little long, but it should be an epic ending.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

Minzara said:


> But who says this one "HAS" to be like that. Its a tournament made by us, so its up to a majority here. If the majority want it your way, thats fine, or they want it my and nin way is fine....


Heres 2Shea's post regarding that, since I don't personally care about the rule.
Those who play me know why...



2Shea said:


> I completly agree with those rules but tbh, and this is just my opinion, I think you should be locked into one character the whole time.
> 
> Why? Well, honesty I find it a bit unfair when someone gets to select a character just to counter yours. If you have them out done, then that's that, and it should be your advantage.
> 
> People may not agree with me, but that's just my take on things. Everything else with Skeets' rules sounds great, that's my only gripe ^^


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

Thing about counter picking is in Melee it was far more of and issue because well the characters were really unbalanced.

But in Brawl I don't see it as much of a problem, seeing as the game is far more balanced. That's just my take on the whole thing.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 7, 2008)

so now only the last settings are due...

sweet...

I imagine that we'll also talk about time schedules for the battles right?...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh yes, both players should have to use the same character the whole set. Hatepicking is f'd up...

You should be able to change characters between different tourney levels...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Oh yes, both players should have to use the same character the whole set. Hatepicking is f'd up...
> 
> You should be able to change characters between different tourney levels...


But then if you have knowledge on what character the other player is gonna pick, wouldn't you just counter pick him to begin with?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, someone's gonna have to explain that to me. For example Minz always talks about his mains, so if I were the type of person to counter pick (which I'm not.) based on my knowledge of his 4 mains, it'd be unavoidable, wouldn't it?. (Hope you don't mind I used you, dude )


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah that's part of it.
Or just from having past experiences playing against them.
Like me for example. Everyone who's played me these past few weeks know I only pick Snake.
So anyone can just pick whoever they feel matches up best against Snake.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

Skeets said:


> But then if you have knowledge on what character the other player is gonna pick, wouldn't you just counter pick him to begin with?



Then you shouldn't know who your playing against 'til you play them?

My opinion is the only way to be fair is if the two players have no idea who the other player is going to pick...


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 7, 2008)

But since this tournament will be intense, despite people knowing your mains, you should use them. You need to use someone you're really good with. :/

Even if they pick a character that can counter you or mess you up, there's always a chance you can win because you KNOW how to USE your character well.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, but hatepicking is being a *total, ultimate, epic, douchebag*.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

agreed. The people here seem fair and senseable. I doubt alot of people here would do that.

What Darkhope says is right though. What's the point of hate picking with a character you don't know how to use? That only lessens the chance of victory. Picking people you know your way around makes more sense.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm okay with using only one character through all the tourney...

after all it's one way to show that one can overcome whatever comes XD...

on the other hand showing mastery of a wide range of characters is also worth of noting...

but i'm still more inclined to chose a character from the start...

























in before 60 pikachus...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

So votes on just 1 character throughout and that character being listed before hand?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 7, 2008)

I think we should send our choice to be listed by someone before the tournament and it'll be shown to the others after our first round...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> in before 60 pikachus...


   



Skeets said:


> So votes on just 1 character throughout and that character being listed before hand?


Obviously don't list until everyone has chosen.

Although I hate getting stuck to one character (I always want to play my favorite character in the first few rounds and my best character in the last few), I would prefer that option over other ones that would allow hatepicking...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

They're 90+ people in this event and only a handful are voicing their opinions on this thing...


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, that's kinda wierd. Perhaps they forgot that this thread existed?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

Hopefully that's the case.
We don't want a bunch of no shows again.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 7, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, someone's gonna have to explain that to me. For example Minz always talks about his mains, so if I were the type of person to counter pick (which I'm not.) based on my knowledge of his 4 mains, it'd be unavoidable, wouldn't it?. (Hope you don't mind I used you, dude )



Its np, my sig gives away all my characters, I don't really care. lol. 



Skeets said:


> Heres 2Shea's post regarding that, since I don't personally care about the rule.
> Those who play me know why...



Okay, I agree, sadly its another case of people turning something good, into something gay. Like Hyrule Castle, awesome stage, but people make it gay by hiding at the bottom....god I fucking hate some people....

I am out of this debate for character picking, you guys chose whatever....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 7, 2008)

Skeets said:


> They're 90+ people in this event and only a handful are voicing their opinions on this thing...



actually i noticed the thread by pure luck XDDDD...

PMs could be sent to the participants to notify of further advances regarding the tournament... like... "The contestants list is complete" and "Time to discuss the rules"

you only need to copy-pasta the names t a PM XD...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

I nominate Blind Itachi to send everyone a pm!


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe two characters each? Have your main, and one as a back up? (if you feel you're better with one over the other; it depends) Instead of changing characters every round. I'd say two at most. If not, then one.



Shirker said:


> agreed. The people here seem fair and senseable. I doubt alot of people here would do that.
> 
> What Darkhope says is right though. What's the point of hate picking with a character you don't know how to use? That only lessens the chance of victory. Picking people you know your way around makes more sense.



Exactly. stick with the character you do best with. besides, if you're at a disadvantage, you know your character enough that you should be able to give it your all anyway.



Blind Itachi said:


> actually i noticed the thread by pure luck XDDDD...
> 
> PMs could be sent to the participants to notify of further advances regarding the tournament... like... "The contestants list is complete" and "Time to discuss the rules"
> 
> you only need to copy-pasta the names t a PM XD...



Some people may have gotten name changes. Now that sucks. X'D


----------



## Shiron (Apr 7, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> Maybe two characters each? Have your main, and one as a back up? (if you feel you're better with one over the other; it depends) Instead of changing characters every round. I'd say two at most. If not, then one.


This sounds good to me.


----------



## Roy (Apr 7, 2008)

so what are the rules?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2008)

nothing definite yet. It's what we're discussing right now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 7, 2008)

Roy said:
			
		

> so what are the rules?


Here's what has been proposed for them:


Skeets said:


> I'm gonna throw some rules out there to see what the general opinion are on them, just ask if you're not familiar with terms. Please don't just go crying foul on something you don't agree with, post your ideas with *some reasoning* behind them.
> 
> *Tentative Rules *
> 1 vs 1
> ...


----------



## Roy (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree with everything except the "character lock" rule


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

It's not like this will be the only tournament that will ever be hosted on NF, so I'm fine with the rules. Loser gets to switch doesn't sound too bad to me.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

What I don't understand is why people would want to switch if they won the first match.
All your doing is setting yourself up for a loss.

You'll be thinking "O.k so he's gonna try and counter pick me, let me switch to this guy"
Then you end up losing cause you ended up at a disadvantage by switching.
Then its "Shit, I should of stood with my first character" 

Or something like that ...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah I hear that.

But I've never had that problem. I like switching because I like mixing it up so to speak, and it has never back fired on me and if/when it does then oh well. I just can't stand using the same guy over and over.


----------



## Roy (Apr 7, 2008)

^yeah same here


----------



## K-deps (Apr 7, 2008)

I like Darkhopes idea of having 2 characters from the start and switching when you want.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 7, 2008)

_wait do i have a challenge here  ... _


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

Skeets said:


> What I don't understand is why people would want to switch if they won the first match.
> All your doing is setting yourself up for a loss.
> 
> You'll be thinking "O.k so he's gonna try and counter pick me, let me switch to this guy"
> ...



Then don't switch. But as long as both players are allowed to switch, it makes the opponent wary of hatepicking, because WHAT IF they switch?

It's definitely completely unfair to only allow one player to switch. It's all or nothing.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

So you guys only want to switch cause you hate using the same character over and over? Lame excuse...


----------



## Roy (Apr 7, 2008)

you're a lame excuse .....
..
..
..

XD


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll let Tenshi know you dropped out cause you're too busy with school...

So it's either 1 character the whole tourney or people can switch whenever they want? 
Anyone wanna vote for another format, or are those 2 it?


----------



## Roy (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't go to school 




Why don't we just go with Darkhopes idea?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 7, 2008)

Well personally I agree with one character throughout the whole tournament. This way you are able to say you won without others giving an "excuse" of "I would have won if you used Snake instead of Fox in the first round." or anything to that extent. 

As for no shows, you should make each person that signed up send a message saying they are still interested or make them at least post here to show they will still participate.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

Roy said:


> I don't go to school
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 characters? Meh, then why not 3 or 4?
I think it should just be 1 or all. 



BrandonHeat said:


> Well personally I agree with one character throughout the whole tournament. This way you are able to say you won without others giving an "excuse" of "I would have won if you used Snake instead of Fox in the first round." or anything to that extent.
> 
> As for no shows, you should make each person that signed up send a message saying they are still interested or make them at least post here to show they will still participate.


People will be pm on the status of the tourney when its close to getting underway.
I might just pm people so they have post up, but I can only pm 10 at a time... Fuck it I'll do it...
Damn those who got name changes wont get the pm, though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

Skeets said:


> So you guys only want to switch cause you hate using the same character over and over? Lame excuse...



More like things get boring that way.

Shit I can stay with one character through out this tournament, it doesn't really matter a whole lot since there will be plenty more tournaments to come. All I'm saying is I like to change it up to keep things interesting.


----------



## Twilit (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, here's my idea for the rules...:

1 vs 1
3 Stock (5 stock for semis and finals)
Best out of 3 (Best out of 5 for semis and Finals)
No items (No Smash ball)
Double elimination
Character lock (meaning Winner has to stay with his/her character) While Loser can switch.
Loser can pick level
No levels with hazards allowed. 
Final round held at Final Destination


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2008)

Damn FD.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 7, 2008)

_Thanks for the rules skeet ... im fine with them that way  _


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

All Items

Brinstar Depths

Ganondorf Only




Twilit said:


> Well, here's my idea for the rules...:
> 
> Character lock (meaning Winner has to stay with his/her character) While Loser can switch.


I contest that this is unfair, it sets up for hatepicking every time...



Twilit said:


> Final round held at Final Destination


Smashville @ 9pm on Saturday...


----------



## E (Apr 7, 2008)

my two cents:

lowest possible damage ratio


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

PM'd everyone I could.
A few people changed their names so...

Those who did get it hopefully post and share their opinions on the character deal.
Since I'm sort of meh on the whole deal since its "Snake only" over here.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 7, 2008)

First round:

Final Destination with only Home-Run bats. 

10 stock.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 7, 2008)

I dunno, I'm fine with the rules, but I mean I'd like the option of items. If both candidates agree to items in a PM or something, they should be able to turn it on, but if one of them doesn't like items then it's not available. But I guess items will cause complaints, so I understand if you don't like that. Umm I think stage picking is fine, and I don't think anyone should be able to change characters. If they do it should be only loser like stated.  I think that covers everything in Skeets PM. I'm cool with what he said, but what I posted is just my preference.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 7, 2008)

Or we could use hammers. Lots and lots of hammerz.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 7, 2008)

I like the idea of no items.  

The smash ball is kinda iffy though because some characters gain merit based on how good their smash is.  Without it, a part of the game is missing.  I do have to admit I sort of hate the smash ball.  Some people are better then others at getting to it.  I dunno.  How about:

No Items EXCEPT the smash ball on LOW occurrence.  No items at all is fine as well.  It's less fun that way, but more fair.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

I approve of this, and I _never_ get the Smash Ball (I don't know why, it just hates me).

I think it's totally fair because IT'S PART OF A CHARACTERS MOVESET.

Some FS's are better than others just as some FSmash's and UpB's and etc. are better than others.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 7, 2008)

You bet Im in!


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 7, 2008)

I tend to get the smash ball often, and well Marth's smash either kills me in a self-destruct over the side, or kills the opponent in 60 HP BARS OF DEATH! 

Smash ball on low is fine with me. No items is also fine.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 7, 2008)

I've no problem with the rules but I do think most stages shouldn't be allowed for selection.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll be fine with just about any stages, really. 

Smashville, Final Destination, etc., should always be allowed.


----------



## Roy (Apr 7, 2008)

Shadic said:


> You bet Im in!



you're too late =/


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 7, 2008)

I say no smash ball but it depends. Final smashes like lucas and yoshis I can handle because I easily side step to avoid them. But smashes like dedede's are hard to avoid along with all the sword fighters final smash. Overall I say no final smash.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 7, 2008)

Roy said:


> you're too late =/



Oh crap seriously? Dangit!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Apr 7, 2008)

I think no Smash ball is a good idea. And everyone should have to stick with the same character.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 7, 2008)

If everyone has to stick with the same character, those all around players should start polishing up on a specific one. I think it will be obvious who one of mine will be.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 7, 2008)

ok...how about this rule:

do a preliminaries rounds. (anything goes, 3 stock, items, No FD or battle field, Best of the 4(5) per division, Winner lock.)
Once after that, We should have 22 ppl, thus 11+ rounds. (winner lock though)
1st-3rd round: Best of 3, 3 stock, items, no FD or Battlefield
4th-7th: One match, 3 stock, no powerful item (hammer, etc.  Pokeball, FS and ass. still stays), no FD or Battle field
8th-9th:  One match, 3 stock, no powerful nor semi-item (FS stays.  Explosive stays), no Battlefield no FD
10th: One match, 4 stock, four min., no items (except for attachment, FS and Mr. Saturn all on low), Battlefield
Final:  One match, 10 stock, no items (FS only on low), FD.

I'll explain in detail later.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 7, 2008)

Shadic said:


> I say no smash ball but it depends. Final smashes like lucas and yoshis I can handle because I easily side step to avoid them. But smashes like dedede's are hard to avoid along with all the sword fighters final smash. Overall I say no final smash.





Linkaro said:


> ok...how about this rule:
> 
> do a preliminaries rounds. (anything goes, 3 stock, items, No FD or battle field, Best of the 4(5) per division, Winner lock.)
> Once after that, We should have 22 ppl, thus 11+ rounds. (winner lock though)
> ...



Too complicated...

Prelims: Best of 1, Low Items (No hammers), Neutral Stages Only
Main Rounds: Best of 3, Double Elim, Low Smash Balls, Neutral Stages
Final: Best of 5, No Items, Smashville on Saturday night


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 7, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Too complicated...
> 
> Prelims: Best of 1, Low Items (No hammers), Neutral Stages Only
> Main Rounds: Best of 3, Double Elim, Low Smash Balls, Neutral Stages
> Final: Best of 5, No Items, Smashville on Saturday night



Not really....it is easier and more professional.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 7, 2008)

I think we should all kill each other


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 7, 2008)

I Я Reckless! said:


> I think we should all kill each other



ummm...no...too violence


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 7, 2008)

Since this is a "tournament", though not official Nintendo, should we ban the stages that would normally be banned?


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 7, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Since this is a "tournament", though not official Nintendo, should we ban the stages that would normally be banned?



nah.....that is...untill the weak are weeded out in the pelim, and the fist 6 rounds.

As for the Winner's Pick...I think this theme fits...w/o the SF thing:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3qhdRKstjg[/YOUTUBE]



anyways, I agree with that u must stick with one charater,


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 7, 2008)

So weed out the weak and use that as a theme. Good plan to me.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 7, 2008)

Cookies said:


> So weed out the weak and use that as a theme. Good plan to me.



yep...only....one just said it feels complicated.  I'll try to make my idea more simple.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 7, 2008)

Why not just remove all gimmick stages, no items, low smash ball, best of 3 for all matches excluding final.

Final will be in FD no FS or items, best of 5.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 7, 2008)

Sucks, but I'm gonna have to withdraw from the tournament. I've been struggling to get my wii back online for a while now, but to no avail. So whoever is on the waiting list can take my spot.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Cookies said:


> If everyone has to stick with the same character, *those all around players should start polishing up on a specific one.* I think it will be obvious who one of mine will be.



That just about sums it up right there for me.

Here I go trying to train with everyone at a constant rate, and now it may turn out I have to pick one and stick with him, oh well.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Apr 8, 2008)

I think whoever is in charge should just make the rules and that should be that.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 8, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I think whoever is in charge should just make the rules and that should be that.



he want use to choose.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Since this is a "tournament", though not official Nintendo, should we ban the stages that would normally be banned?



YES.

I quit if stuff like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Orifice is legal...


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

The set of rules seems fine, with me, but why does the winner have to keep the same character?


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 8, 2008)

^ i also dont see why we coudnt switch chars 

since i never like to play with the same char twice in a row


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 8, 2008)

Good too see more people posting their opinions even if some are a bit iffy, Linkaro...XD
We've really got the bases for the rules set so a massive overhaul is not what we're looking for. The items debate should be over as well, as the clear majority want them and smash ball off.
These should be set in stone by now.


> 1 vs 1
> 3 Stock
> Best out of 3 (Best out of 5 for semis and Finals)
> No items (No Smash ball)
> Double elimination



With the character selection and level rotation being the main focus of the discussion.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> That just about sums it up right there for me.
> 
> Here I go trying to train with everyone at a constant rate, and now it may turn out I have to pick one and stick with him, oh well.


I can imagine all around players on the selection screen. Everyone will be waiting just for them to choose their character. 



nmaster64 said:


> YES.
> 
> I quit if stuff like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Orifice is legal...



So right now people are on this idea, eh?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 8, 2008)

Bottom of the page...

Good too see more people posting their opinions even if some are a bit iffy, Linkaro...XD
We've really got the bases for the rules set so a massive overhaul is not what we're looking for. The items debate should be over as well, as the clear majority want them and smash ball off.

These should be set in stone by now.


> 1 vs 1
> 3 Stock
> Best out of 3 (Best out of 5 for semis and Finals)
> No items (No Smash ball)
> Double elimination



With the character selection and level rotation being the main focus of the discussion.


And yeah stupid stages are out...


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Good too see more people posting their opinions even if some are a bit iffy, Linkaro...XD



like I said...I'm going to explain my idea in great detail later today.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 8, 2008)

I want items and smash ball on


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 8, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I want items and smash ball on



the rid of smash ball feels like not allowing your B-moves...well....to me though.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

Smash balls is another luck factor which is why some people want them out.


I don't care items, or smash balls. Fuck whatever....just a game, meant for fun.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 8, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Smash balls is another luck factor which is why some people want them out.
> 
> 
> I don't care items, or smash balls. Fuck whatever....just a game, meant for fun.



u can evade the FS ya know.  and what about if Zamas wanna go back to Samus?


----------



## Maycara (Apr 8, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> u can evade the FS ya know.  and what about if Zamas wanna go back to Samus?



I said I dont care... lol

Other people do..I ain't going to put up a defense for them...

We can have smash balls and items for all I care.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 8, 2008)

Smash Balls need to be out... they're okay when it's a 4 player battle...

But some are incredibly broken in 1 vs 1... >/ _ \> *cough Snake* and some are practically useless due to being too avoidable ./ _ \. ... *sniffLucario*

though... most of them are okay for both environments...

anyway... i'll go check back posts before I keep talking XD...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

FINAL SMASHES ARE PART OF A CHARACTERS MOVESET PEOPLE

Falco's dAir is better than Fox's.

Sonic's forwardSmash is better than Kirby's.

Snake's Final Smash is better than Lucario's.

It's the nature of a fighting game. Some characters have better moves than others, some characters have better super moves than others. It's not a matter of "luck". There's actually a remarkable amount of advanced-level strategy among Smash Balls and Final Smashes.

I think they should be on low except for the final match...


Edit: Okay, actually. I think a couple other items should be on so TOO many Smash Balls don't appear. Food, fire flowers, freezies, Mr. Saturn, soccer balls, banana peels, and franklin badge are good, fair items.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 8, 2008)

food and badges are truly useful and indeed can keep the Smash Ball ratio truly low... (as in a Final Smash being a true FINAL attack XD)... maybe sandbag?...

the rest... dunno...


----------



## Twilit (Apr 8, 2008)

Now that I think about it, we should all have to play as Peach.

It's the only way we will play with a true testament of skill.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

Turnip-fest 2008


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't mind the use of the Smash Ball, but perhaps we should have a trial to see if things work out correctly? Say we pick about 10 contestants to participate in this trial, which shouldn't last too long, to test the compiled opinions and their effectivness. Of course this doesn't have to be especially drawn out like the Manga Battledome Tournament Trial, but something similar on a lesser scale.


----------



## Lee1993 (Apr 8, 2008)

abot the character lock i agree with it
with items i say atleast smash ball only because even if the person gets it they might not hit or screw it up causing no effect


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

The only way I would want to see final smashes on are if group battles occur instead of one vs, one. IN a single person situation its guaranteed hit and kill, instantly, but ina group you have a better chance of not being teh target and dodging.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

Guaranteed hit and kill? Few characters are guaranteed. A good player knows how to play the appropriate mind games to make their opponent waste their final smash...

FS's are WAY more unbalanced in group matches since many of them can wipe the field.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

^^Since most of here have played for 40+ hours already i shouldnt be easy to just trick someone with a final smash, any reasonably smart player can assume what their opponent will do an counter it, or at least try. What would you do on Final D if someone constantly beat you with Samus' Final Smash? wouldn't u be aggrivated.

Final smashes in a group setting can be canceled that what makes it better. It gives you a better chance of knocking away the smash ball from another player, instead of just running away as soon as they get it.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

I know a fairly reliable way to dodge Samus's FS unless my opponent knows the effective counter-strategy for that level. If I lose to it consistently than obviously my opponent is skilled and I need to work on that aspect of my game, especially the fact that I let him get the Smash Ball that many times.

I am in fact the one who usually has that happen to him the most too. I'm at more a disadvantage 'cause I usually play characters that aren't optimal for Smash Ball breaking. But I think that's just part of the game...

Any stage with platforms makes FS dodging VERY doable. Final D's actually the only unbalanced one in that sense.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

Well if final smash's would have no acutual affect on your battling, then why want them in at all?


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm still in for it though I might have some internet problems or something so I'll get back to you.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 8, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Sucks, but I'm gonna have to withdraw from the tournament. I've been struggling to get my wii back online for a while now, but to no avail. So whoever is on the waiting list can take my spot.



Dont know who on the waiting list but I would be happy to take your place.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> Well if final smash's would have no acutual affect on your battling, then why want them in at all?



It definitely has an effect. My point was just that part of me feels without them you've limited everyone's moveset. Nobody says Ryu can't use Hadoken in a Street Fighter tourney, or Vegeta can't use Big Bang in a DBZ game...

I think with low Smash Balls along with a couple of the more simple items lets us achieve a good balance between fair play and the light-hearted spirit of the game.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

Now I dont mind a few simple items, i actually wanted to suggest adding a few myself, but I see a smash ball as a tide changer that doesnt really have much to do with skill when compared to using just the basic A & B movesets to capture and kill opponents.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

Your _very_ wrong if you don't think a high level skill can be involved when it comes to Smash Balls and Final Smashes. The dynamic of the game changes when one appears, and advanced players know how to capitalize on it. 

And if you turn on a handful of other simple items and put it to low, then they won't appear so much. One or two a game maybe...


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

The dyanmics change from great fighting to chasing the bouncing ball, and who can be the first to get everyone trapped in the FS. Its nothign difficult to understand or use. everyone knows that someone will just use it when they have the highest % of getting the most kills to the person with high damage%. Its nothing that should be added to a tournament, when you want to see raw skills with a character. Its only one move, its not like your whole fighting style is useless without it. If thats the case, training is needed.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

See, your looking at it from the n00b point of view.

Think of it this way: once a Smash Ball appears, what is my opponent going to do? The key is that most players become so one-track minded, like you said, they care more about chasing a ball then fighting, that often times a good player can tear them to shreds while they're trying to get it, possibly doing more damage then their FS and often times even getting a chance to rack up damage AND get the ball. 

Also, just breaking the ball itself has in depth strategies. Should I use my most powerful attack to try and break it in one or two shots? Should I let my opponent hit it once or twice and then try to steal it with a quicker attack? If I hit the ball with this move, which way is it going to move as a result?

It's not as cut and dry as you think, at least not in duels.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

I find breaking the smash ball to be an easy strategy. Wait for the first hit then attack for it. The only move I use to just straight out attack it is Snake's seeker missle. That usually one shots it for me, but lets just have a vote, that should make it easier than us arguing.



> Option A: Smash ball allowed on Low
> Option B: No smash ball



My V-> *No smash ball*


----------



## Shiron (Apr 8, 2008)

No for Smash Balls. Even on Low, they appear far too often (even on low, they can sometimes appear as often as twice a minute). If they're on, the match will pretty much be all about getting the Smash Balls and not enough about actually engaging your opponent directly. I'd rather fight, instead of having the most of each match just focusing on the Smash Ball.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2008)

I prefer not to having Smash Balls floating around, like others have said they appear far too  often even on low.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2008)

I believe the guy suggested a way to avoid that...

Anyway, I'm nuetral. It'd be a blatent lie to say that getting and effectively using the Smash Ball takes no skill, but it'd also be unwise to say that FSs aren't a tide changer. The problem with them is that, yes they take a high amount of strategy get. After all, they have NO set breaking point (I know this from experience), so you have to think "Should I let my opponent weaken it for me? And for how long?" or "Should I go straight for it and used its floaty-ness to try a 'keep away' strategy?" or "Maybe as should get this guy outta the way first before I pursue". But on the other hand, once obtained and used correctly, the payoff could come off too huge. Ike's, Marth's and Samus's FSs prove this.


----------



## Kai (Apr 8, 2008)

Allowing Smash Balls just makes this a party game. If there is any chance of a character gaining invincibility, I'm in automatic disagreement(Some-most final smashes grant this).

If we're holding an *official* SSBB tournament, I see absolutely no reason why any items in the game should be permitted.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

This isnt truly official, meaning nintendo sponsored, but we do want some fun allowed, but not to the point where one item can completely change the entire tide of the game.
But hey we have to wait for Teni to arrive and see what he says.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2008)

There's the thing though. You are not invincible when you get it. Also, FSs like Samus's, Diddy's and Snake's are avoidable. The only one you really can't get away from is Kirby's, and if the stage is empty, the pot will be, and will be extremely weak.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Apr 8, 2008)

how does this tournament work as in friend codes and how will people know if someone has won a game?


----------



## Kai (Apr 8, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Also, FSs like Samus's, Diddy's and Snake's are avoidable.


1 character is all it takes to break this system. We have characters like Marth, Kirby, Metaknight, and Dedede who make it more than a pain in the ass to nighly impossible to escape. And they're invincible when they execute the FS. 

There should *always* be a way to defeat your opponent.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

and Olimar's you can't get away from his either. Samus' are avoidable depending on the stage, but some do make you invincible, as soon as some people get their, they hit "B" and their superguy for a while. Like Yoshi's and Wario's. But lets think really does anyone want to lose in the tournament because someone changed the tide with a smash ball and killed everyone. At least w/o the smash ball you're just using raw skill against others who are doing the same.



Kai said:


> 1 character is all it takes to break this system. We have characters like Marth, Kirby, Metaknight, and Dedede who make it more than a pain in the ass to nighly impossible to escape. And they're invincible when they execute the FS
> 
> There should *always* be a way to defeat your opponent.


true has anyone here really figured an effective way to dodge Metaknight, Dedede's, Olimar's, or even Lucas and Ness FS on any stage, no just certain ones.

I was clear acroos the stage when Olimar used his and I still got hit. Kirby's I may have dodged it once or twice but i dont know how.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> I find breaking the smash ball to be an easy strategy. Wait for the first hit then attack for it.


Some characters can actually one-hit it... 



Sena Kobayakawa said:


> No for Smash Balls. Even on Low, they appear far too often (even on low, they can sometimes appear as often as twice a minute).





Violent-nin said:


> I prefer not to having Smash Balls floating around, like others have said they appear far too  often even on low.


Like I said, you turn on a couple other simple items and that doesn't happen...you'll only get one or two a _game_...



Kai said:


> Allowing Smash Balls just makes this a party game.


Because no other fighting game has super moves. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2008)

@Kai: MK and 3D I sort've agree with (3D depends). Marth's. Hell no .

ZB: Oli's not a killer. It's just a faster pikmin' latch. Also, I will agree with Wario (and you forgot about Bowser .). I've taken all this into account, which is why I'm on the fence. On one hand, getting the orbs and using them takes an amount of skill (You're forgeting the calm before the storm.), on the other hand, some are just too strong.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 8, 2008)

I assume my idea of a trial, including 10 or so members, is not well liked?


----------



## Mek Blaze (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm for smash balls. To me smash balls made this game distinct from melee and without it this tournament would be kind of repetitive.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 8, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> like I said...I'm going to explain my idea in great detail later today.


Dude, you'll just be setting us all back and we'll never decide on the rules.
Different rules for every round will make things way too chaotic. 

And please can we all just agree to ban the items?
If we allow them we'll then be debating on which items can be used and why they can or can not.

Speaking of repetitive, that's what I predict if Smash balls are on.
Play extra defensive and just wait for the Ball. You have a 50% chance of getting it so why not?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> And please can we all just agree to ban the items?
> If we allow them we'll then be debating on which items can be used and why they can be used.


I can agree with this. Even with just the Smash Balls, some other items would have to be turned on to make sure Smash Balls don't appear too often. And so, if we were to allow the Smash Balls, we'd then have to debate on what other items we'd allow, and things would just get too annoying from there. So, it's just easier to agree to turn them all off.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 8, 2008)

I would be fine with a tournament that is directly consistent of two fighters, as it remains as the traditional system. Though  I do not have much of a problem with the addition or prevention of items in each match.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 8, 2008)

Food only. Small healing.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Dude, you'll just be setting us all back and we'll never decide on the rules.
> Different rules for every round will make things way too chaotic.



You're right changing the rules every round would make things way too complicated and may make some ppl drop out.



> And please can we all just agree to ban the items?
> If we allow them we'll then be debating on which items can be used and why they can or can not.



I'm for a complete ban, since it will take forever and plenty of debate to go through items.



> Speaking of repetitive, that's what I predict if Smash balls are on.
> Play extra defensive and just wait for the Ball. You have a 50% chance of getting it so why not?



Thats what I was discussing earlier, and depending on the character the FS could be totally unfair.

But their is one rule I would like to suggest. To shorten the number of matches can the first round just be group matches...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

I would normally agree but I think the lag is to heavy for that...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 8, 2008)

This is a 1 vs 1 tournament, so group fights are a no-no.
Besides, if people are committed to this thing and don't procrastinate we can do multiple rounds a day.
The number of matches and rounds shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 8, 2008)

when is this anyway?


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 8, 2008)

So when will the tournament most likely take place?


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 8, 2008)

No items is fine with me. Better off without them anyway.

Now what of all the no shows here?


----------



## Akuma (Apr 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Giving up my spot to anyone who wants it to first one the waiting list or whoevers next in line
> 
> Im #50



This is the third time ive posted this, I posted it awhile ago, My wii got stolen I cant enter. I only said it again because I got sent the rules, I thought I was already out.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 8, 2008)

I Я Reckless! said:


> when is this anyway?





Cookies said:


> So when will the tournament most likely take place?


In a week or 2? 
We still need to get the last bit of rules straightened out.



Darkhope said:


> No items is fine with me. Better off without them anyway.
> 
> Now what of all the no shows here?


We'll determine who have dropped out eventually, I guess.
I pm'd everyone I could last night to remind them, a few people have dropped out already...


----------



## Kai (Apr 8, 2008)

I was wondering... are we going to have a thread created for every match created and allow discussion of that particular match for a couple days?? 

I think it's fair that the match gets spread around in detail somehow.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope I'll even be able to play. Such schedules...... >.<


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2008)

I guess what Skeets says is reasonable. Might as well just have them off to avoid time wasting debates and arguing.

@Akuma: Oh, no. That's terrible. Bastards just have to steal stuff. Thieves make me sick to my stomach 

Sorry you can't join dude. Hope you can get another Wii soon


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 8, 2008)

*final rules?*
1 vs 1
3 Stock
Best out of 3 (Best out of 5 for semis and Finals)
No items (No Smash ball)
Double elimination
Character selection is free.
Meaning you can switch between characters whenever you want.
Applies to both winner and loser.

First match has to be on a either Battlefield, Final Destination or Smashville or any other level that's similar ,are there any? 
Loser gets to pick the next stage out of a list of acceptable stages we'll build.

Why those 3 only, you ask? Cause those 3 are neutral and don't particularly favor any characters. We want at least the first match to be played on a "safe" stage.

Since I'm not too familiar with all the stages, I'd like everyone to make a list of acceptable ones and those which should be banned, for example obvious ones like Spear Pillar are banned....


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> *final rules?*
> 1 vs 1
> 3 Stock
> Best out of 3 (Best out of 5 for semis and Finals)
> ...



Aw but I like Spear Pillar. >.<

The rules themselves sound reasonable. 



Your stage list. ^.^


----------



## K-deps (Apr 8, 2008)

TenshiOni
The name on the list that says Chaps is actually me
I changed my name to K-deps. So please fix that.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 8, 2008)

new rules.

1 vs 1 
no items 
Final destination 
Snake only

Seems fair?


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 8, 2008)

w/e, personal opinion.

Looks like Lylat Cruise could be added, the only thing affecting the battle is the ship moving back and forth.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2008)

*In*
Battlefield 
Battleship Halberd 
Bridge of Eldin 
Castle Siege 
Delfino Plaza 
Final Destination
Frigate Orpheon 
Lylat Cruise 
Mario Circuit 
Mushroomy Kingdom 
New Pork City
Pokémon Stadium 2 
Port Town Aero Dive
Shadow Moses Island 
Skyworld 
Smashville
Yoshi's Island
Green Hill Zone
Luigi's Mansion 
Brinstar 
Corneria 
Onett 
Temple
Green Greens 
Jungle Japes 
Pokémon Stadium 

*Out*
Norfair 
PictoChat
Rumble Falls
Summit 
WarioWare
75m 
Flat Zone 2 
Green Hill Zone
Luigi's Mansion 
Mario Bros. 
Pirate Ship 
Spear Pillar
Rainbow Ride 
Yoshi's Island (SSBM)
Big Blue



Skeets said:


> new rules.
> 
> 1 vs 1
> no items
> ...



I owe you an ass whooping


----------



## K-deps (Apr 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> new rules.
> 
> 1 vs 1
> no items
> ...



Wait a second


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 8, 2008)

Flippy stages are sexy. Unless it makes me self-destruct.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

> *In*
> Battlefield
> Battleship Halberd
> Bridge of Eldin
> ...


GTMFO


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 8, 2008)

^ Exactly! That shit doesn't have platforms that flip, the whole fucking thing flips!!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, You asked for stage lists oppinions, and my oppinion is that Friggin' Awesome should stay.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 8, 2008)

You've lost rights to have Shika in your set. Your IQ is obviously lacking... 

Fucking most retarded stage ever.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry, but that prize belongs to Hanebow. If Frigate's killed you that many times that you hate it so much, it's more than likely because it feels you're not worthy.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 9, 2008)

*points to avatar* See what this stage drives Snake to!?


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 9, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *points to avatar* See what this stage drives Snake to!?



but...but...I like doing suicide move in that stage.....;_;


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

1 vs 1
3 Stock
Best out of 3 (Best out of 5 for semis and Finals)
No items (No Smash ball)
Double elimination
Character selection is free.
Meaning you can switch between characters whenever you want.
Applies to both winner and loser.

First match has to be on a either Battlefield, Final Destination, Smashville, Lylat cruise, Pokemon Stadium 1(Melee) or Yoshi's Island. 
Loser picks next stage.

Acceptable stages.
Battlefield
Final Destination
Smashville
Lylat Cruise
Pokemon Stadium 1(Melee)
Yoshi's Island
Skyworld
Mario Circuit( has hazards and a somewhat short sides)
Bridge of eldin(has a few hazards I guess)
Delfino Plaza(Moving platforms, short sides on some parts)
Pirate Ship(has hazards, bombs that do 50% or so)
Corneria( a little big and has hazards)
Shadow Moses Island ( very difficult to get K.O's to the sides)
Brinstar(has hazard(s))
Castle Siege(has short sides and edges)


Made a list of those which I think are debatable, those you don't see are for obvious reasons.
Narrowing them down from those shouldn't be an issue, and hopefully everyone sticks to this discussion and don't side track it back to character select or items.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> 1 vs 1
> 3 Stock
> Best out of 3 (Best out of 5 for semis and Finals)
> No items (No Smash ball)
> ...




I like them.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Skyworld
> Mario Circuit( has hazards and a somewhat short sides)
> Pirate Ship(has hazards, bombs that do 50% or so)
> Brinstar(has hazard(s))





BTW, I say Skyworld because it's a _ridiculous_ counterpick against some characters...it's the most hazardous of all if you ask me...plus the stage has a built-in spike...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

So you want those out?
I actually don't play much on Skyworld, so I haven't noticed much outside of the destructible platforms.

Without those it'll look like this
Battlefield
Final Destination
Smashville
Lylat Cruise
Pokemon Stadium 1(Melee)
Yoshi's Island
Bridge of eldin
Delfino Plaza
Corneria
Shadow Moses Island 
Castle Siege

11 seems really good to me.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2008)

I know nothing about this 'spike' nm speaks of, but there are times where the destructable floors return at the wrong times, sometimes leaving you under the stage with no chance of getting back.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Ah, I remember that happening to me.
That = death for those who can't fly...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 9, 2008)

I notice a lot of people don't like Pokemon Stadium 2. Is it 'cuz of the electric stage? LOL, that's the only one I can't stand...


----------



## Maycara (Apr 9, 2008)

Its the Ice, and Roller things that annoy me


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 9, 2008)

It doesnt bother me. I would've argued for spiral Pillar, but I know it wont get in.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 9, 2008)

Spiral Pillar's great...AS LONG AS THAT PIECE OF SHIT ASSHOLE BLOB POKEFAG DOESN'T SHOW UP...

I don't know what it is, but it's ghey...it takes Steelix's up-the-butt...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Lulz Spear Pillar. What happens when you're trying to recover and that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Palkia switches the buttons on you? 

And yeah Pokemon Stadium 1 is better than 2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

Pokemon Stadium 2 isn't that bad, but if people really don't want it then whatever.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Its really not that it's bad but that Pokemon Stadium 1 is just better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah true, can't really argue you on that one.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Lulz Spear Pillar. What happens when you're trying to recover and that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Palkia switches the buttons on you?
> 
> And yeah Pokemon Stadium 1 is better than 2.



You drop the controller and wait.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 9, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> You drop the controller and wait.



Doesn't help if your in the middle of the air trying to get back to the stage.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 9, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> Doesn't help if your in the middle of the air trying to get back to the stage.



Then you fail and you die...


----------



## Taellon (Apr 9, 2008)

wow, i forgot i even signed up! well, this is sure to be a blast!


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Did you get a name change? You should probably PM Tenshi and let him know who you were.
That goes for everyone who's had a name change, since it'll cause a shit load of confusion when making brackets.


----------



## Taellon (Apr 9, 2008)

no, I made the name change before I signed up, it says on the list like 32. Taellon.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Ah! My bad didn't recognize your name...lol


----------



## Taellon (Apr 9, 2008)

hehe, its all good.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 9, 2008)

Can we have the time somewhere in the end of May?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

*Finalized rules!*
1 vs 1
3 Stock
Best out of 3 (Best out of 5 for semis and Finals)
No items (No Smash ball)
Double elimination
Character selection is free.
Meaning you can switch between characters whenever you want.
Applies to both winner and loser.

First match has to be on a neutral stage.
Loser picks next stage.

Neutral stages (Must be picked for first match)
Battlefield
Final Destination
Smashville
Lylat Cruise
Pokemon Stadium 1(Melee)
Yoshi's Island

Counter picking stages (can be picked by loser along with neutral stages)
Bridge of eldin
Delfino Plaza
Corneria
Shadow Moses Island
Castle Siege​
Now for final opinions people! Before I pm this to Tenshi and get it finalized officially.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't understand why stages aren't just randomized among all those listed instead of allowing counterpicking...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

There's really nothing wrong with it, it's perfectly fair.
Both players will get a chance to pick, if it goes to the final game.

Why the stages are split between the 2 groups are because the others have hazards, even if they're minor ones or have some sort of draw back.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 10, 2008)

I want the hazard stages...


----------



## Taellon (Apr 10, 2008)

If we do a hazard stage then people could loose by jumping in the wrong place... that wouldn't be fair, since it would be more like the stage won and not the other player.


----------



## Dave (Apr 10, 2008)

i like the rules


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 10, 2008)

this...



> Counter picking stages (can be picked by loser along with neutral stages)
> Bridge of eldin
> Delfino Plaza
> Corneria
> ...



NO...

It's a tournament let's make it the most similar for everyone...

why can't we just use 1 Flat stage > Loser picks one stage with Platforms > Loser picks flat or another platform stage... easy and fast...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm okay with the rules right now, with the exception I still think it'd be easier and more fair if we just took all those stages and made every match random...

@BI: I find that way more confusing and I miss the logic of going flat -> platform -> flat. Plus that's not fair to characters who do better on platform stages than flat ones.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

Can we randomize stages with only those 11 being picked? I tried to do this earlier and couldn't find the option.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 10, 2008)

If both players have their Random Stages selected to only those and both players choose random then yes...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

How do you do that? I can't find the option to only include those 11.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 10, 2008)

Brawl -> Rules -> More Rules -> Random Stage Switch

Must have 200 KOs in Brawl mode and have all stages unlocked.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

Shit, I don't think we can do that then. I'm sure some people haven't unlocked all the stages.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 10, 2008)

It takes like 15 minutes to unlock 'em all, lol.

There's an issue with stage selection anyways here...there's a trust issue involved, 'cuz you can't see what you're opponent chooses.

If a player selects a stage, they're placing a coin on that stage. If they choose random, they place nothing. The game then takes everybody's votes and selects the most voted. If there is a tie, it's random between the tied stages. If one person chooses a stage and everyone else selects random, that one person's stage gets chosen.

Online mode DOES NOT LET YOU SET LOSER'S PICK, or anything other than "Choose".

Well...I guess when I think about it, we'll have to do loser's pick then. 'Cuz at least we KNOW if someone doesn't select random (if the loser's stage doesn't get chosen). On random someone could secretly pick a stage they want instead of random and nobody would know.

So for first match I guess we just let each player pick the stage they want and the game will randomly select between them.

-------

So basically ignore my previous argument since it's unenforceable and your rules are okay.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 10, 2008)

anyone waana do a few practices this weekend then


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

1 vs 1
3 Stock
Best out of 3 (Best out of 5 for semis and Finals)
No items (No Smash ball)
Double elimination
Character selection is free.
Meaning you can switch between characters whenever you want.
Applies to both winner and loser.

First match has to be on a neutral stage.
Loser picks next stage.

Neutral stages (Must be picked for first match)
Battlefield
Final Destination
Smashville
Lylat Cruise
Pokemon Stadium 1(Melee)
Yoshi's Island

Counter picking stages (can be picked by loser along with neutral stages)
Bridge of eldin
Delfino Plaza
Corneria
Shadow Moses Island
Castle Siege​
No more objections?


----------



## Taellon (Apr 10, 2008)

I have no objections.


----------



## Roy (Apr 10, 2008)

OBJECTION!! 

we should play in FD only 



XD.. the rules are fine


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 10, 2008)

11 is such an odd number.

Can I petition to have Onett added to the counterpick stage list? I think it's a fun and fairly neutral stage. I mean the cars are SUPER predictable (the ships in Corneria are much less so) and don't have the knockback they did in Melee...

Then we'd have a nice even list of 6 and 6...and my OCD would be happy...


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow... what a short CP list...

I guess I have no complaints though. It's not like I play more than, like, 5 stages online anyway. No further objections.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 10, 2008)

look.. I don't think bridge of eldin is a good stage... and i'm not even complaining about the hazards there.. they're okay...

what I do't like is that everyone wil go Zelda on it... you know taking one side and forward B till there's no tomorrow...

And Shadow Moses is too dangerous for characters that can get stuck in fox/falco/etc 1,2,3 attacks (the kicks and the spin) against the wall... also with those walls it becomes a UpSmash spamfest >/ _ \>... and no... it doesn't matter that you can destroy them.. doing that takes time.. even if it was only one second it's one second wasted on making it more open...


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2008)

That's assuming that the contestants here are cheap spamming bitches, which I'm sure is not the case. The lot of us are just here having fun and testing skills with our _mains_. Anyone that would do that, I don't care how good a 'strategy' it is, they don't deserve to be here.

I somewhat agree with Shadow Moses. That's why I almost never play there.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 10, 2008)

Shirker said:


> That's assuming that the contestants here are cheap spamming bitches, which I'm sure is not the case.


You're gonna love playing me on a counterpick stage...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 10, 2008)

_Cheap spamming FTW  _


----------



## Taellon (Apr 10, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> look.. I don't think bridge of eldin is a good stage... and i'm not even complaining about the hazards there.. they're okay...
> 
> what I do't like is that everyone wil go Zelda on it... you know taking one side and forward B till there's no tomorrow...
> 
> And Shadow Moses is too dangerous for characters that can get stuck in fox/falco/etc 1,2,3 attacks (the kicks and the spin) against the wall... also with those walls it becomes a UpSmash spamfest >/ _ \>... and no... it doesn't matter that you can destroy them.. doing that takes time.. even if it was only one second it's one second wasted on making it more open...



wow, anyone who does that are real noobs... I usually only smash though...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 10, 2008)

Spamming on one side of the bridge is the _least_ of your worries on the Bridge, at least when fighting me. Obviously if your fighting someone like Zelda you need to be aggressive and not give her the opportunity to spam like that.

On Shadow Moses destroying the walls provides options for people with a sub-par uSmash, and you should know to not fight on the top level if against someone like Fox. And if they spam uSmash at least Brawl's anti-spam will penalize them whereas a smart player would avoid using uSmash until the opponent is well within killing range so it will have full knockback...


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 10, 2008)

I wonder if we can get a theme....are charater lock still in the rules?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 10, 2008)

I doubt you would let me in TenshiOni since sign ups are over. But if you can manage to fit me in, could you please add me?

I would love to enter a tournament like this. Also since I've finally return to the Narutoforums recently so it would be nice to face everybody.


----------



## Noah (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't have a problem with the rules. I only have one question about the CP stages.

What's wrong with having Green Hill Zone on the CP list? Is the swinging checkpost and collapsing ground really that big of a hazard for everyone? Doesn't seem much worse than the Bridge of Eldin or Corneria to me.

Suppose it doesn't matter anyway. I haven't been able to play for two weeks and I won't get to touch it for another one, probably. I fully expect to be rapestomped.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 11, 2008)

Corneria's my favorite stage to battle on,..


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 11, 2008)

Noah said:


> I don't have a problem with the rules. I only have one question about the CP stages.
> 
> What's wrong with having Green Hill Zone on the CP list? Is the swinging checkpost and collapsing ground really that big of a hazard for everyone? Doesn't seem much worse than the Bridge of Eldin or Corneria to me.


Besides that stupid Checkpoint thing, it's really small and one solid smash attack and you're Ko'd to the side.
--------------
And please, people don't bitch about other people spamming something against you in a certain stage.
That's YOUR problem, step your shit up and learn to avoid things.
Seriously all you have to do is shield against Dins fire.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 11, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> Corneria's my favorite stage to battle on,..


as is mine 

i prefer fire emblem's level, but only due to the music lol


----------



## Maycara (Apr 11, 2008)

I am out of the tourney guys. I lost net sadly. I have no idea when it will be back. I am on the library computer right now. Sorry....I didn't expect this to happen.  I wanted to play too....


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 11, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with you here

I know it sounds kind of boring for a tournament, but hey, its a tournament. It isn't meant to be all for fun. It's a competitive scene.

We should stick with relatively flat stages, three of them being Final Destination, Battlefield, and Smash-ville. I'm also for bridge of Eldin, it's not so bad, and I don't think any DECENT smash player will have any problem against a Zelda who spams Forward B there.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 11, 2008)

Shirker said:


> That's assuming that the contestants here are cheap spamming bitches, which I'm sure is not the case. The lot of us are just here having fun and testing skills with our _mains_. Anyone that would do that, I don't care how good a 'strategy' it is, they don't deserve to be here.
> 
> I somewhat agree with Shadow Moses. That's why I almost never play there.



that's what I'm saying... I want to see people _fight _and give it all they have...

not just trying to win by all matters...

As for the Din's fire... I'm not worried about myself... I usually block the explosion with my own kicks while advancing... what I don't like is the flow of the battle to get stagnant and repetitive... it kills the fun...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 11, 2008)

That's a legitimate strategy it's called zoning and controlling space.
If I can zone you all day with a projectile than tough luck.
If you're trying to win then you'll do whatever it takes, even if that means repeating the same  things over and over.

And Lulz @ those who NOW only want flat stages...
TOURNEY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!!!!!!!!111111111111 ROLFLFLF!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 11, 2008)

and there goes sportsmanship away kicked in the ass one more time...

and it's not alone... honor was tied to it as usual... *sadface*


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 11, 2008)

LULZ! I'm supposed to limit myself cause I don't want to hurt someones feelings? 
Go play against CPU then....

TOURNEY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!!!!!!!!!  Sorry I just want to abuse that since I find it ironic...XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 11, 2008)

actually... aren't tourneyfags the ones that stick and cling to the same variations strategies and combos for the sake of a "perfect" game?...

maybe i'm complaining a bit too much because i'm tired of seeing people running around instead of facing their opponents... and i wouldn't like this event to be ruined in that way...

I might as well just wait, play your rules, and hope that everything goes okay...

also... i diverted form the main topic of this thread after giving one example of why a stage could be advantageous only to some characters... and went directly into the way some play... when that's something to discuss in the main thread...

so back in the thing that should be important...

does setting the rules for stage choosing in the brawl options affect the Wi-fi ones beforehand?... cause I always find the "2-min brawl" when making a new wi-fi battle... and that'd be important as to everyone setting the "loser chooses stage" option directly to avoid mistakes (90% of times i move the cursor directly to FD... it's something that has been engraved into my body and i don't notice it most of time.. appens to all my friends as well XD.. that's why we set "random" and just press start as fast as we can when choosing stages before someone chooses FD lol...)


----------



## Taellon (Apr 11, 2008)

you have to do the 'with friends' option to choose the settings


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 11, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> actually... aren't tourneyfags the ones that stick and cling to the same variations strategies and combos for the sake of a "perfect" game?...


Skeets is saying it's ironic 'cause that is what we're all being reduced to if we're just trying to find the 3 or 4 "perfectly fair stages".

Personally I think the current stage list is good and pretty fair. I'd add Onett to balance it out. I mean at some point you gotta recognize there's always an element of randomness in the game and it's just silly to be SO limiting the game isn't fun anymore...



Blind Itachi said:


> maybe i'm complaining a bit too much because i'm tired of seeing people running around instead of facing their opponents... and i wouldn't like this event to be ruined in that way...


Hit-and-run is a valid strategy, and there are fairly simple counter strategies. Now I agree run-and-spam is just a retarded n00b strategy, and I hope we can all agree to do out best to avoid reducing ourselves to that.

I've always felt it being a FIGHTING game, that people should be doing as much FIGHTING as possible. My problem with Melee was tourneyfags just using strategies to KO someone at ridiculously low percentages, or unfairly boost damage with things like chainthrows. But in Brawl that's not so much a concern, there are few ways with no items to cheap out kills thankfully.

Anybody who picks someone like Falco and Kirby and just spams dAir in an attempt to spike people without dealing out adequate damage...I will hunt you down and slaughter you...


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 11, 2008)

Skeets said:


> That's a legitimate strategy it's called zoning and controlling space.
> If I can zone you all day with a projectile than tough luck.
> If you're trying to win then you'll do whatever it takes, even if that means repeating the same  things over and over.
> 
> ...




Exactly, if it aint broke dont fix it. If they can't couter it. Thats their fault, but Its reasonable at some times. If everyone else is fighting on a single side of teh stage and you are alone with a high powered long range attack, it should be second nature to spam until they come after you, thats when u switch to close-range fighting


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 11, 2008)

Nmaster you can probably answer this question.

If someone picks Final destination and the other person picks random, would FD get priority and always be picked?
If so we might add that to the counter picking rules, and make it so that winner HAS to pick Random, so that loser gets the choice of stage no matter what.

---------------

Gameplay and player strategy can't be taken into consideration when making up rules, it's as simple as that.
Not everyone plays the same, it's wrong to assume that everyone would try and zone with Zelda.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 11, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Nmaster you can probably answer this question.
> 
> If someone picks Final destination and the other person picks random, would FD get priority and always be picked?
> If so we might add that to the counter picking rules, and make it so that winner HAS to pick Random, so that loser gets the choice of stage no matter what.



Yes, that's what I was discussing earlier. That's why only loser's pick settings work, because this way we KNOW if they try to cheat and pick their own stage instead of random.

_P.S. Onett_


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 11, 2008)

*Finalized Rules!*
1 vs 1
3 Stock
Best out of 3 (Best out of 5 for semis and Finals)
No items (No Smash ball)
Double elimination
Character selection is free.
Meaning you can switch between characters whenever you want.
Applies to both winner and loser.

First match has to be on a neutral stage. Both must agree on which stage before the match starts to avoid confusion.
Loser picks next stage.
To ensure that Loser gets his or her stage, Winner has to pick random.

Neutral stages (Must be picked for first match)
Battlefield
Final Destination
Smashville
Lylat Cruise
Pokemon Stadium 1(Melee)
Yoshi's Island

Counter picking stages (can be picked by loser along with neutral stages)
Bridge of eldin
Delfino Plaza
Corneria
Shadow Moses Island
Castle Siege
Onett​
Added Onett so we can have an even 12.
I'll pm Tenshi tonight so that he can start organizing brackets and figure out who's in and out.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome! Approval! 



> Both must agree on which stage before the match starts to avoid confusion.


I can see this causing problems though...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 11, 2008)

People will probably just agree to play on either Battlefield or Final Destination.

Whoever argues over that.......


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 11, 2008)

_Battle Field is lame place ... Final Destination FTW  _


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm gonna choose FD for the first match every time, there's your heads up people... 

I think it's good for sizing up opponents (and lag)...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Minzara said:


> I am out of the tourney guys. I lost net sadly. I have no idea when it will be back. I am on the library computer right now. Sorry....I didn't expect this to happen.  I wanted to play too....



I wouldn't mind taking your place... =/


----------



## Roy (Apr 11, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm gonna choose FD for the first match every time, there's your heads up people...
> 
> I think it's good for sizing up opponents (and lag)...



I always choose FD


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Final Destination = Win


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 11, 2008)

Sasuke1_2 said:


> I wouldn't mind taking your place... =/


Just make sure to post up when we make brackets.
Tenshi seems busy at the moment so I'm not sure if Pm'ing him would help, you could try though.
A lot of people dropped out so I'm not sure why you couldn't just take someones place.
----------------

Does anyone know if you can do spectator mode with friends? 
That would really help against people who disconnect.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 11, 2008)

So the rules are finalized, they seem good.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Just make sure to post up when we make brackets.
> Tenshi seems busy at the moment so I'm not sure if Pm'ing him would help, you could try though.
> A lot of people dropped out so I'm not sure why you couldn't just take someones place.



Oh really? Well I guess it wouldn't hurt to give it a try. Thanks Skeets, I'll do that.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2008)

So.... brackets in progress?


----------



## willtheshadow (Apr 12, 2008)

Just replying cause of pm. Rules are good only I would prefer character lock myself but no biggie. Any word on when this is going down. Do you plan on running it in a day or slowly over time like a few matches a day.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 12, 2008)

All right, sorry for just disappearing on you guys. Final weeks of the semester so I've been pretty damn busy and didn't want to start organizing a tournament without being able to dedicate more than 10 mins of my time to it.

So after reading the last few pages, I've decided to agree with Skeets' proposed rules: 


Skeets said:


> *Finalized Rules!*
> 1 vs 1
> 3 Stock
> Best out of 3 (Best out of 5 for semis and Finals)
> ...


As to when we'll start this bitch...I was thinking Saturday 26th. That way, most people would be done or near done with classes (probably only having finals left).


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm guessing you didn't bother with my posts or PM did you, TenshiOni. >_>


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 12, 2008)

No, I read your PM.

I've been getting a lot of PMs about people wanting to get in past the date and I've only responded to a few. Sorry about that.

Told the first few that I'd see about fitting them in if we get some no shows. Which should be inevitable, really. Just keep me reminded if you think I forget.


----------



## Kai (Apr 12, 2008)

This tournament will take several months long.... mostly because of the best out of 3.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

Huh? No it wont.
If people don't procrastinate, it can be done in one weekend.
3 matches only take 20-30 minutes tops.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 12, 2008)

Honestly... who isn't going to pick FD in the first match?... ...


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol

I know I will


----------



## Sairou (Apr 12, 2008)

The rules Skeets suggests are good enough to satisfy my tastes. =] Any official date yet on when the tourney begins?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Huh? No it wont.
> If people don't procrastinate, it can be done in one weekend.
> 3 matches only take 20-30 minutes tops.



Exactly. SmashBoards/WiFi Wars had over a thousand participants in their recent tournament, with best out of 3 matches, and it was completed in one weekend. It worked flawlessly. It's completely do able lol.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 13, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> No, I read your PM.
> 
> I've been getting a lot of PMs about people wanting to get in past the date and I've only responded to a few. Sorry about that.
> 
> Told the first few that I'd see about fitting them in if we get some no shows. Which should be inevitable, really. Just keep me reminded if you think I forget.



Oh sorry about that then. 

Ok thanks. I greatly appriciate it. I'll just be patient and wait until everything is set up.


----------



## E (Apr 14, 2008)

is it too late to add my suggestion?

it was damage ratio on the lowest setting,

idk, i think it'll make the matches longer and more "epic"


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 14, 2008)

E said:


> is it too late to add my suggestion?
> 
> it was damage ratio on the lowest setting,
> 
> idk, i think it'll make the matches longer and more "epic"


Messing with game mechanics is never a good idea.
Besides 3 stocks, best out of 3 is good enough.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 14, 2008)

*awaits official dating of tournament*


----------



## sasori puppet-05 (Apr 15, 2008)

may i join?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2008)

_Yo tenshi ... I'm dropping out of this tournament ... my number is 57 ... i can't make it if this thing is in april or may ... got too much shit to deal with   ... if anything ... give my spot to sasori puppet 5   _


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm still in this just in case people are wondering


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 18, 2008)

hey... did we discuss about the Zero Samus Suit pieces at the start of a match? :S...


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2008)

Ain't much to discuss about that. *shrugs*

They are a part of her that can be either used by the user or by the opponent. There shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 18, 2008)

oh... i thought some people would still consider them items...

oh well... I'll throw them only if necessary...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm sure everyone is aware of them, so it's just like fighting a character with a projectile.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 19, 2008)

So, how long will it take for the brackets to come out.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 19, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> So, how long will it take for the brackets to come out.



Well I will be making the actual brackets, as I did for the Pokemon tournament, but I've yet to receive word from Tenshi on a date for the start. Nothing will begin until we get an official date... so yeah, just sit back and wait


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 19, 2008)

anyone wanna have a match now


----------



## Aeon (Apr 23, 2008)

Is there still time to join?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 24, 2008)

Sunday?... I'll get my Wii back IN sunday... but when does it actually start? ...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, I'm not even sure If I want to be in this anymore.
But I'll try and play.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 24, 2008)

What makes you not want to participate, Skeets?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 24, 2008)

Games gotten pretty meh.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah I hear ya. That's why I plan on slowing down soon when Mario Kart comes out, then probably start back up a bit when the tournaments get going.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 25, 2008)

I think we've all just been playing this too much 
After MK comes out and we take some time off of it we'll love it again.

Too bad I'm still addicted to SSBB


----------



## Masurao (Apr 25, 2008)

Well I've already dropped out, but not because of the game. I still love it, but I got projects to work on so....

When Mario Kart comes out...I'll probably be playing that on my breaks and not Smash.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2008)

All prep done tomorrow? Does this mean the tourny's tomorrow??

Shoot, just my luck...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2008)

I very much doubt it's tomorrow.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

So do i^

With mk wii coming for tomorrow too.....


----------



## Hyde (Apr 27, 2008)

I hope it's still here,
I'd like to show you my moves,
If so, count me in.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 27, 2008)

PM'ing everyone now.

Unless I receive much backlash, this thing will be starting Wednesday.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> PM'ing everyone now.
> 
> Unless I receive much backlash, this thing will be starting Wednesday.



nice
Can we see brackets


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 27, 2008)

Brackets will be decided by Wednesday morning. These PMs are to determine who can and cannot make the date. 

If enough people cannot, then I'll probably change it to the weekend.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 27, 2008)

Can't find the following people!

1.	Linkaro 2.0
2.	"'White Chase'' Smoker
3.	Grevane
4.	Gon
5.	Chaps
6.	apo11o
7.	Roy Mustang
8.	The Original
9.	Drizzt 'Do Urden

I'm going to go check the name change thread, but if anyone here already knows the new identities of any of the them, please tell me now.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 27, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Can't find the following people!
> 
> 1.	Linkaro 2.0
> 2.	"'White Chase'' Smoker
> ...



Tenshi Im chaps.

I told you I got a name change.
You probably forgot to change it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 27, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Tenshi Im chaps.
> 
> I told you I got a name change.
> You probably forgot to change it.


Funny, I remember changing that. Oh well. Thanks!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2008)

I think Linkaro 2.0 is just "Linkaro" now.


----------



## E (Apr 27, 2008)

i replied X3


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm so winning this thing Free! 

And I don't even play anymore...


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 27, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Can't find the following people!
> 
> 1.	Linkaro 2.0
> 2.	"'White Chase'' Smoker
> ...



Linkaro 2.0 had his name changed. (Linkaro) I'll message him for you. ^^

Edit: Wait, he's crossed out. lol

Never mind then. XD

Apollo is another one that had his name changed. 

Oh and Roy Mustang is now Llyod.

Sasuke


----------



## Roy (Apr 27, 2008)

so how do we know who are going to be our opponents?


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 27, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Can't find the following people!
> 
> 1.	Linkaro 2.0
> 2.	"'White Chase'' Smoker
> ...



Grevane is either Solid Snake or Snake Solid,one of those two xD
and The original is Ronin.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 27, 2008)

WAIT!!!!!!!  I'm here!  I just have issue with the time!


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2008)

Roy said:


> so how do we know who are going to be our opponents?


Brackets?


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 28, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Brackets?


Those brackets better be made soon.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2008)

He said on the damn PM.

BRACKETS WILL BE UP ON WEDNESDAY MORNING.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 28, 2008)

Though I may try to get them out by Tuesday night in order to make it easier on you guys.

I'm sure by then I'll have a good indication of who's not planning on responding to my PM.

So far, a little less than half have responded.


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey TenshiOni, I'm Drizzt 'Do Urden, you can take me off the list.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 29, 2008)

I noticed in the rules it mentioned: "Double elimination".

Forgive me if this has been discussed already, but what does that refer to? Like what does it mean?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2008)

You're eliminated from the tourney after you lose _twice_...

Since it's best of three you'll lose a total of 4 games before you're out...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> You're eliminated from the tourney after you lose _twice_...
> 
> Since it's best of three you'll lose a total of 4 games before you're out...



Oh ok, cool. Wasn't sure about that. Thanks a lot.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 29, 2008)

well I'm still in this if you wanted to know though i did pm the guy.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 29, 2008)

so did I......


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2008)

Tenshi maybe you should wait a week. This is right in the middle of finals afterall...I'm being a bad student by participating, but even so I haven't played in weeks and have no time to practice...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

What Nmaster says is true, if you want a higher turn out rate, you may want to wait a week because of finals and all. If not, I'm fine with it, seeing as I can participate either way.


----------



## K-deps (Apr 29, 2008)

If this is still going on tomorrow which I have no problem with() then where are these brackets


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

K-deps said:


> If this is still going on tomorrow which I have no problem with() then where are these brackets



Currently being pulled out my ass ATM.

He said later today.


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 29, 2008)

A little less than half? Well that's still a good amount, right?

If it's still starts tomorrow then... I can't complete my match til Thursday night. Wednesday (tomorrow) I have school from 8am-2:13pm and then work from 4pm-10pm. I'll be dead tired by the time I get home and I have to wake up at around 6am Thursday morning because of a huge field trip to another state. That's an entire day. ><;

But I'm definitely still in!


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 29, 2008)

Thing is, I have more finals next week, myself. 

Only 6 people complained about the date and I told people that I'd change it if enough did (More people should have read the PM -_-). 

It's on tomorrow; I'm talking with 2Shea about the brackets right now.

And I might make the first round last two days since so many people don't think they might not be able to do it until Thursday.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm more annoyed about how abrupt this is than the timing. It'd be nice to receive brackets at least a day or two in advance of the actual play date, so that the two players have some time to coordinate their schedules...

It _should_ be okay this time if it's extended for Thursday, but it's something to remember for next time. I have a feeling we're going to have a lot of scheduling problems the way it's going now...


----------



## E (Apr 29, 2008)

so no brackets yet eh?

it's ok, i'm patient


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 29, 2008)

If need be, I could extend the 1st rounds as far as Friday. 

2Shea won't be able to provide a final bracket until 1 PM USA EST tomorrow due to school so we might have to.


----------



## Noah (Apr 29, 2008)

Nmaster has a point. I have to travel to work this week and I don't have a way to get on the boards before 4pm EST, so I won't be able to contact my opponent outside of evenings for the next few days.

Still....I'm totally game for tomorrow and Thursday, even if my router is being a dick and disconnecting me from MKW after every match.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 29, 2008)

New PMs have been sent giving the majority the power over whether or not to delay this again. Please respond!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Noah said:


> Nmaster has a point. I have to travel to work this week and I don't have a way to get on the boards before 4pm EST, so I won't be able to contact my opponent outside of evenings for the next few days.
> 
> Still....I'm totally game for tomorrow and Thursday, even if my router is being a dick and disconnecting me from MKW after every match.



This is happening to everyone, you're not alone.


----------



## Ronin (Apr 29, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> New PMs have been sent giving the majority the power over whether or not to delay this again. Please respond!



Havent received the new one, but I think it should be pushed to the weekend.


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 29, 2008)

I have AP tests next week, so that kinda sucks. lol Guess I better go respond to the new PM.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 29, 2008)

I think to make things easier on everyone else, it would be better to delay it. It'll give a better outcome in my opinion. I'm for delaying it.


----------



## Kai (Apr 30, 2008)

You can delay it this time(I'm fine with whatever option), but it'd probably be best to firmly set a time and date. There will be people who can't make it, but there needs to be no exceptions in order for the tournament to actually have its run.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 30, 2008)

wha-wha-wha----WHAT!!!!?!?!?!   IS THAT ANAD OF HATING PIKACHU!?


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 30, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> wha-wha-wha----WHAT!!!!?!?!?!   IS THAT ANAD OF HATING PIKACHU!?



Inside joke, Linky poo. lol



Kai said:


> You can delay it this time(I'm fine with whatever option), but it'd probably be best to firmly set a time and date. There will be people who can't make it, but there needs to be no exceptions in order for the tournament to actually have its run.



100% agreed.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 30, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> Inside joke, Linky poo. lol



What!?!?!  but...but....that's where the *KA* in Lin*ka*ro came from!

And no calling me poo please.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 30, 2008)

It was pretty unanimous: 

It's been delayed until the weekend of May 10th. 

Going to go and PM all those that rejected the initial PM now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2008)

^Sounds good.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2008)

You should get one of them "spider" programs Tenshi.

If you  know what i'm talking about.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 30, 2008)

This works out better anyways. Gives us a bit of time to get things done and make sure we're ready with no excuses.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree.

Although it looks like I won't be in town the 10th. That's the next Co$ raid... 

Well if we get pairings up a few days early maybe I can work something out with my opponent...


----------



## fcukinSN (May 2, 2008)

count me in, so tell how this tournament will work like the communication? ect


----------



## Hyde (May 2, 2008)

So I'm not in...? 

I haven't received a PM...


----------



## Lee1993 (May 4, 2008)

is the 10th the final date


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2008)

The day is almost upon us.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2008)

Why do I have a feeling you've been training all week or something. 

Meanwhile I've been playing MK.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2008)

Yo Tenshi. Do you have a specific date on when we'll see the brackets?


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2008)

Probably the 8th or 9th^

That way we get this thing going right away.


----------



## K-deps (May 5, 2008)

Forgot about this shindig.
I guess the tourney I have earlier in the day will get me practice


----------



## TenshiOni (May 5, 2008)

Brackets will probably be PM'd to you all by Friday morning. 





Hyde said:


> So I'm not in...?
> 
> I haven't received a PM...


You are now!


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2008)

I haven't played in a few weeks ...I'm so ashamed

ill have to practice a bit before the tourny starts


----------



## Noah (May 6, 2008)

^Same here. I haven't touched it since MKW came out and I just turned it on again today.

...I have no idea who I'm gonna use for this thing. 

Who are the popular/common character in other tourneys? I think I'd rather steer clear of using them, just to be different.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Noah said:


> ^Same here. I haven't touched it since MKW came out and I just turned it on again today.
> 
> ...I have no idea who I'm gonna use for this thing.
> 
> *Who are the popular/common character in other tourneys? I think I'd rather steer clear of using them, just to be different.*



Snake, Meta Knight, ROB, Lucas, Ike, Marth, Toon Link, Lucario, Diddy, Game and Watch, Wario, Luigi, Zelda, Zero Suit Samus.


----------



## Noah (May 6, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> *Snake*, Meta Knight, *ROB*, Lucas, Ike, Marth, *Toon Link*, Lucario, *Diddy*, Game and Watch, Wario, Luigi, Zelda, *Zero Suit Samus*.



...well then. I guess that leaves just Wolf and Sonic for me. Guess I'll have to put Pikachu back in rotation.


----------



## Biscuits (May 6, 2008)

You guys are so done, I'm taking this free with G&W...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Skeets, haven't seen you around here in ages.


----------



## Biscuits (May 6, 2008)

Haven't played in a while, but you guys are so free that it doesn't matter. 
YES IT'S TRASH TALK! HYPE!!!!!!!!!!!!


But seriously you guys are done....


----------



## NinjaM (May 7, 2008)

lol, prepared to get Snakedash'd 'til you are not but a crater beneath my mortars...


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Haven't played in a while, but you guys are so free that it doesn't matter.
> YES IT'S TRASH TALK! HYPE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> But seriously you guys are done....



...you CAN'T be serious.......


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2008)

Well I guess it's nice to see people are getting a bit amped for this.


----------



## Lee1993 (May 7, 2008)

im sorry but unless my match is late on saturday i will drop out
i have a date so ya sorry


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2008)

She better be hot^


----------



## Kai (May 8, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> im sorry but unless my match is late on saturday i will drop out
> i have a date so ya sorry


The whole point of Brawl's release was so we could cancel our social life.

Stop rebelling.


----------



## "Shion" (May 9, 2008)

Today we get da brackets


Can't wait.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 9, 2008)

Check your PM, Smashers. 
Brackets are out!


----------



## K-deps (May 9, 2008)

It has begun


----------



## Cipher (May 9, 2008)

Shion, hmmm?  It's a good thing I have all day to train for this match. May the best Brawler win.


----------



## Gentleman (May 9, 2008)

I never got a bracket...


----------



## E (May 9, 2008)

kewlmyc pm me plox 


i think i'm fucked


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 9, 2008)

where is my opponent? what if your opponent doesnt come on?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 9, 2008)

That's fine Skeets, I am free later tonight if you want to play. I am going out atm to buy stuff so I should be fine later today.

This going to be fun I forgot I was in this tourney. And my luck I get a bye 1st round.


----------



## Biscuits (May 9, 2008)

Oh it's on, son...

I'll be nice and spot you a stock, maybe even 2...

Just pm me when you're on, or add me on MSN(which would be much better).


----------



## ZenGamr (May 9, 2008)

Please display the winners of each round on the first post Tenshi! I wanna see the results of the match.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 9, 2008)

Is your MSN correct or a fake one like most people in here in NF? 

Is ok man, spot me what you like, it'll only make my match easier and a bye like I already pointed out.


----------



## Biscuits (May 9, 2008)

No it's not fake..
You can add either the AIM or MSN.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 9, 2008)

K when I get back i"ll add you, probably aim cause i use it more. =D


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 9, 2008)

Sasuke 1_2...

the Sasuke part gives me a bad feeling lol...

though I've never seen that member ...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2008)

@Taellon

PM me and let me know what time would be good for you to have our matches.


----------



## NinjaM (May 9, 2008)

Itachi vs. Sasuke in the first round? lol epic


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 9, 2008)

Link83 pm me what time you are free this weekend. I am most likely free Saturday and Sunday afternoon. I am also free tonight if you would like to get this over with.


----------



## PhantomX (May 9, 2008)

I must be the only guy on these forums not to be a part of this tournament (and Timbers, lol). 

I also think putting the brackets on first post would be neat, to follow how it goes.


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I must be the only guy on these forums not to be a part of this tournament (and Timbers, lol).
> 
> I also think putting the brackets on first post would be neat, to follow how it goes.



I'm not a part of it either...I have too much work to do lol.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 9, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Itachi vs. Sasuke in the first round? lol epic



i'm afraid of the plot-no jutsu ...

Yesterday i tried to connect to get some warm-up battles (haven't played for a while) but my Wi-fi connection wasn't working on my Wii... but my DS was perfectly...

thank god we have 2 days to settle this first round ...


----------



## 2Shea (May 9, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I also think putting the brackets on first post would be neat, to follow how it goes.



Yeah Tenshi is going to when the tourney actually begins. Throughout the weekend I'll be updating it w/ the match results etc. so everyone will be able to quick-reference it to see how things are going.


----------



## Kai (May 9, 2008)

Don't like to bring this up, but what are we going to do about disconnects in the middle of a match?


----------



## Ronin (May 9, 2008)

Kai said:


> Don't like to bring this up, but what are we going to do about disconnects in the middle of a match?



Its a good question though, The way Wifi has been lately we're sure to have some D/C's, especially when it comes to EC v. WC battles.


----------



## Biscuits (May 9, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Yeah Tenshi is going to when the tourney actually begins. Throughout the weekend I'll be updating it w/ the match results etc. so everyone will be able to quick-reference it to see how things are going.


Do you have the losers bracket? 



Kai said:


> Don't like to bring this up, but what are we going to do about disconnects in the middle of a match?


The game really doesn't disconnect unless someone does it intentionally.
There are times where it disconnects cause of poor connection, but that was pretty rare when I played. 

If I feel that I'm dominating the match and I'm up 2-1 and the games "drops" 
I'm gonna ask my opponent to forfeit, simple as that.
Disconnecting is a real bitch made move for those who might do it out of frustration or just cause you're bitch made...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 10, 2008)

Burma:How You Can Help


----------



## Biscuits (May 10, 2008)

Seems like people will have to add each other on AIM or MSN so they can discuss which stage the loser wants.
The random select thing didn't work for me, earlier...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 10, 2008)

Yeah the random stages appeared and we got like 6 straight banned stages while we were trying to get one Tourney stage.... the No Contest was getting a bit over used. XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 10, 2008)

i say we also should use all our taunts for communication purposes...


----------



## Sean Hatake (May 10, 2008)

I think it's stupid that it's only for the WII


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 10, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Sasuke 1_2...
> 
> the Sasuke part gives me a bad feeling lol...
> 
> though I've never seen that member ...



But it's funny because I've seen you many times before, especially when I first joined. I left the forums for a while so that might be why lol.

Though it is a coincedence isn't it...Sasuke VS Itachi


----------



## TenshiOni (May 10, 2008)

Sean Hatake said:


> I think it's stupid that it's only for the WII


It's 95% Nintendo characters and stages. 

Anyway, closing this thread. Use new thread, guys.


----------

